# Schwimmen mit Koi



## Ida17 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallöchen Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte gerne hier den Baufred für Fragen jeglicher Bauweise aufmachen, damit ich den anderen ("Jetzt will ich auch!") nicht noch weiter zustopfe mit Hirngespinsten meinerseits. 

Da ich meinen Fischen mehr Freiraum und mir und meiner Familie eine willkommene Abkühlung im Sommer spendieren möchte, geht es wie geplant im Frühjahr 2018 los sobald der Frost vorbei ist. Bilder der Baustelle und eine ausführliche Dokumentation dieser folgen selbstverständlich wenn's losgeht 

So nun zum eigentlichen Vorhaben und den baulichen Fragen, die sich ja bekanntlich dann aufdrängen, wenn schon alles in vermeindlich trockenen Tüchern steht!
Daher bitte ich um rege Anteilnahme und Diskussionen  

Der Schwimmbereich wird eine Mindestgröße von 4x7m haben, dazu 2m tief, das steht schon mal fest.
- Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bezüglich der Regenerationszone gemacht? Ich würde sie gerne komplett integriert im Teich haben, also außen herum in U-Form und mind. 70cm Breite, sowie ausreichend Tiefe für eine starke Bepflanzung. Integriert oder lieber teilintegriert, so dass das Wasser wie durch einen Filter geführt wird?

- Der Gesamtaufwand wird jetzt letztlich doch höher sein, da ich den Teich betonieren werde (kann man Beton eigentlich einfärben?) und was drängt sich da mehr auf als die Option eine Filterkette anzuschließen?! Richtig, ich überlege doch in Richtung Trommelfilter zu gehen  eine Terrassenerweiterung durch Holzdeck lässt ja Platz für einen Filterkeller, den man ja optional befüllen kann und die Rohre schon mal provisorisch verlegen könnte  
*Warum* gehe ich von meinem Vorhaben doch ab? Ganz einfach, weil Beton ein Sauzeug ist und ich den Aufwand ja dann auch direkt hochkitzeln kann, warum einfach wenn's auch kompliziert geht 

Soweit so gut, ich wurschtel mich noch durch sämtlich Trommelfilter- und Luftheberfreds, da ich kein Technikguru bin wird da sicherlich noch was an Fragen aufkommen, oh jeeeee


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ida,

ein abgetrennter Regenerations entspricht dem NG-Prinzip. Da werden nebst verbrauch von Nährstoffen aus dem Wasser auch die Schwebstoffe abgesetzt.
Bei deiner Version beschränkt sich der Filterbereich darauf, die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu entnehmen. Da du aber einen extra Filter (Trommelfilter) einplanst,
sollte das kein Problem sein. Unser Teich ist ein Mischmasch aus beiden Versionen. Wir haben einen Filterteich, wo ds Wasser durchfließt und einen direkt am Schwimmbereich
angesiedelten Pflanzenbereich.
Wir haben unseren Teich auch in Beton gegossen und ja - man kann den Beton färben. Es ist sogar recht preiswert, wenn man das
notwendige Eisenoxyd nicht in Mini-Tüten kauft.
Wie man das mischt, steht bei uns in der Teichbaudoku. Da findest du eventuell auch die eine oder andere Anregung.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Nach dem was ich bisher gesehen/gelesen habe, würde ich diese integrierte Regenarationszone nicht kleiner als 1/3 der gesamten Teichoberfläche machen.
Carlo hat es schon alles gesagt. Die schwebstoffe holst du dir dann mit dem Trommelfilter raus. Daher denke ich man braucht keine abgetrennte Zone, was ich persönlich optisch auch schöner finde wenn die Pflanzen direkt im Teich sind.
Wegen Sedimenten, Pflanzbereichen, dem Zusammenspiel mit den Koi usw. sollte man sich dennoch Gedanken machen.
Bei manchen klappt es, bei anderen gab es Probleme. Wichtig ist eine vernünftige Durchströmung der Pflanzbereiche und vor allem dem Zeug, worin die Pflanzen letztendlich wachsen sollen.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Carlo,

Danke für Deine Antwort, weißt Du eventuell welche Version des Regenerationsbereichs sinnvoller bzw. produktiver ist? Oder hängt das wie so manches einfach von den lokalen Gegebenheiten ab?  
Klingt gut mit dem Eisenoxid, so ganz in grau ist das nicht mein Ding


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ida,

an deiner Stelle würde ich es so machen, wie es dir besser gefällt.
Effektiver ist eigentlich die getrennte Regenerationszone. Die darf dann aber nur langsam durchstömt werden, damit sie gut arbeitet.
Da du aber Koi in deinem Teich haben willst, benötigst du auch mindestens einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer.
Und da Koi gefüttert werden, wirst du eine eine höhere Durchflussrate haben müssen, damit das Wasser richtig gereinigt werden kann.
Somit macht eine getrennte Zone maximal als Bypass Sinn. Wir  leiten auch nur einen Teil des gereinigten Wassers durch den Filterteich.
Was deine Koi mit dem Grünzeug am Rand machen, kann ich nicht sagen. Eventuell mus du dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht in die Pflanzone können, da sie dir alles kahl fressen.
Erfahrung hab ich aber damit nicht, da wir nur Moderlieschchen haben.
Anderes Thema: Der Beton ist bei uns kaum vom als Sediment eingelegtem Sand zu unterscheiden. Wir sind mit der Farbe seeehr zufrieden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Kurz vorweg: ich habe kein Problem mit Eintrübungen des Wassers, also wenn mal ein Koi in Versuchung gelangt zu Gründeln macht das nichts. Zwar sind meine Koi, 5 mindestens 35cm groß, schon gut am wühlen, aber meine Pflanzen rühren die nicht an, das sind eher die Rotfedern  
Integriert finde ich natürlich optisch schöner, da ich diesen Bereich via Bruchsteine trennen würde, aber da kann man ja noch drüber durch nachdenken.
Skimmer ist eingeplant, aber Bodenabläufe... da hab ich mich im anderen Fred schon vor gegruselt 
Gibt es statt Bodenabläufe Systeme die an den Wänden sind oder andere Frage: kann man diese schwatten Deckel einfärben?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> kann man diese schwatten Deckel einfärben?


Ja grün. 
Macht die Natur von ganz alleine.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Nachtrag zu Florian: die bepflanzte Zone beträgt inetwa 17 Quadratmeter, das wären tatsächlich 1/3 des Gesamtteiches 

Wird der Deckel echt grün? Entschuldige wenn ich so blöd frage, aber schwarze Flecken im Wasser finde ich äußerst unattraktiv deshalb käme nur ein Einfärben in Frage oder eben ganz weglassen.


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2017)

Wir haben Acu-Rinnen verwendet (die hohen - aus dem Baumarkt), da ich keine Lust habe, mir an den Domdeckeln dieFüße aufzureißen.
Wir sind mit den Rinnen sehr zufrieden. Es bleibt nur weniges darauf liegen wie lange Zweige von der __ Wasserpest - die auch stabil sind.
Normales Grün wie auch Blätter werden einwandfrei eingesaugt.
Mindestens einen Bodenablauf würde ich auf alle Fälle einplanen und die Foliendurchbrüche (da hatte ich auch einen Heidenrespekt vor) sind auch
kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Oh dieses System sieht um einiges hübscher aus, da muss ich mich mit beschäftigen 
Deine Baudoku gefällt mir gut, schnörkellos!


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Die Verrohrung soll ja erst nur provisorisch stattfinden, da ich zunächst auf Filter verzichten möchte. Muss ja sehen ob mein System funktioniert  das ist doch kein Problem an die Rohre eine Art Propfen zu montieren, damit da kein Wasser durchgeht?


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2017)

Der Propfen heißt Muffenstopfen. Die Verrrohrung einfach senkrech nach oben bis über den Wasserspiegel. Dann einen Muffenstopfen aufsetzen.
Eventuell muss du noch eine Muffe davorbauen. Das hängt von der Fließrichtung des Wassers ab.
Bei den Rückläufen zum Teich, benötigst du keine Muffe, bei den BA und Skimmer zuläufen zum Filter ja.
KG-Rohre werden so verbaut, dass das Wasser vom Muffenende in das Rohr einläuft.
Der Muffenstopfen kann auch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels sein. Dann muss du hier aber wie beim Rest Dichtungen verwenden.


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Verrohrung soll ja erst nur provisorisch stattfinden, da ich zunächst auf Filter verzichten möchte. Muss ja sehen ob mein System funktioniert  das ist doch kein Problem an die Rohre eine Art Propfen zu montieren, damit da kein Wasser durchgeht?



dann baue dort einen Zugschieber an die Rohre. Den brauchst Du sowieso um später den Filter nachzurüsten. oder willst du bei der Montage dieses Filters das Wasser komplett ablassen?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> dann baue dort einen Zugschieber an die Rohre. Den brauchst Du sowieso um später den Filter nachzurüsten. oder willst du bei der Montage dieses Filters das Wasser komplett ablassen?


Das Problem sehe ich eher in dem stehenden Wasser bis zum Schieber.
Wenn das Wasser monate lang im Rohr steht wird es einfach Gammel-Brackwasser.
Das will man nicht im Teich haben, egal ob Koi, Schwimm, oder anderer Teich.
Von daher muss der Verschluss gleich am Anfang erfolgen.
Wie man einen BA dicht bekommt über so lange Zeiträume weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser monate lang im Rohr steht wird es einfach Gammel-Brackwasser.


Genau das möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall, reicht ja schon das Zeug was nach dem Winter im Schlauch verbleibt.

Muffenstopfen/Zugschieber, dankeschön, manchmal hat man einfach ein Brett vor'm Kopf 
Es soll gar kein Wasser in den Rohren vorhanden sein, damit man bequem ohne Sauerrei in ungewisser Zukunft einen Trommler einbauen kann, bzw. eine Filterkette.

Wie wird das eigentlich gehandhabt mit den Spülintervallen? Kann man diese manuell einstellen, zum Beispiel jede Stunde einmal oder nur 3 mal am Tag? 
Und wohin geht eigentlich der ganze Schmodder? In die Kanalisation oder muss da eine "spezielle Entsorgung" stattfinden? 
@Teich4You Ich hatte mir Deinen Fred bezüglich zu diesem Thema durchgelesen, aber so richtig schlau wurde ich nicht draus was man machen darf und was nicht. 
Bekanntlich sollte man schlafende Hunde ja nicht wecken


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir Deinen Fred bezüglich zu diesem Thema durchgelesen, aber so richtig schlau wurde ich nicht draus was man machen darf und was nicht.



Alles was Abwasser ist, gehört in den Kanal.
Abwasser ist alles außer Trinkwasser, welches noch in der Leitung wohnt.
Hinter deinem Wasserhahn wird es automatisch sofort zu Abwasser!

Alles was in den Kanal gehört muss gezählt werden, da sonst keine Abrechnung stattfinden kann für die Benutzung der Kanäle und die Reinigung des Abwassers.
Gezählt wird im Normalfall nur Trinkwasser aus dem Haus.
Also darf nur gezähltes Trinkwasser durch den Teich in den Kanal geleitet werden.
Dafür zahlst du aber das volle Gebühren-Programm.

Alles andere ist Grauzone und Verboten.
Aber sowas machen wir hier nicht.
Also verdunstet dein Wasser und du füllst mit Trinkwasser über einen Gartenwasser-Zähler nach, für den du keine Schmutzwassergebühren zahlen musst.
Oder du nutzt dein Brunnenwasser zum Nachfüllen von dem Brunnen den du per Genehmigung hast bauen lassen.
Hast du das nicht, hast du vielleicht einfach hohes Grundwasser das durch einen Schlauch in den Teich rüber läuft, wovon wir alle nichts wissen.


Edit: Ein Koi-Schwimmteich ist kein Biotop. Sondern ein "Koiteich" mit zusätzlichen Pflanzen und sollte aus meiner Sicht auch wie ein normaler Koiteich betrieben werden. Also das volle Programm von Bodenablauf bis Vorfilter und Biologie. @Zacky hat doch sowas.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Juni 2017)

Gut, danke für die Erklärung zum "Abwasser" 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Edit: Ein Koi-Schwimmteich ist kein Biotop. Sondern ein "Koiteich" mit zusätzlichen Pflanzen und sollte aus meiner Sicht auch wie ein normaler Koiteich betrieben werden. Also das volle Programm von Bodenablauf bis Vorfilter und Biologie



Von Biotop oder gar Naturteich habe ich auch nicht gesprochen, dennoch sehe ich das ein wenig anders wie manche Koiliebhaber, die nich einmal ein Staubkrümel im Teich haben möchten. Wir können den Titel auch gerne in "Schwimmen mit Karpfen" umbenennen, da meine Tiere keine echten, japanischen Koi sind sondern schöne bunte Farbkarpfen, die hier gezüchtet wurden  dass man selbst nicht in einer verdreckten Brühe schwimmen will, liegt auf der Hand und dass eine entsprechende Filterung die Tiere zumindest ansatzweise vor Krankheiten schützt, ist auch logisch. 
Muss es denn zwingend immer High-End sein mit Tätärätää und Kapelle? Ich weiß, dass das jetzt wieder Diskussionen aufwirft, aber frage mal 10 Hundehalter wie die ihre Tiere vermeintlich "artgerecht" halten; der eine barft, ist ja natürlich dem Wolf nachempfunden, der andere hält das Tier Tag und Nacht, Sommer wie Winter draußen, andere gehen 6 Stunden Gassi und fragen sich warum der Wauzi immer noch am Rad dreht und es gibt die, die den Hund sinnvoll im Garten beschäftigen und sich wie Bolle freuen, wenn er eine Wühlmaus erwischt hat, die sonst Mutti's Pflanzen anknabbert
 (klar kann man Fische nicht mit Hunden vergleichen, aber die Tiere dürfen auch beschäftigt werden und wenn dann Sand vom Gründeln auf dem Boden liegt, oder eine Pflanze angefressen wird... so what? ) Ich gehe jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter nach draußen, um nach meinen Tieren zu gucken, tägliches Durchzähen steht auch auf der Tagesordnung da wir viele flatternde Fischliebhaber hier haben, nicht zu vergessen die regelmäßige Reinigung des Filters etc. 
Aber ich merke ich drifte ab, das wurde hier schon so oft diskutiert, lassen wir den Fred für rein bauliche Fragen


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2017)

Ein Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz sollte schon entsprechend gefiltert werden, auch wenn es nur deutschstämmige Farbkarpfen sind. Wenn ihr den Teich auch zum Schwimmen benutzen wollt, sollte eine entsprechende Größe vorhanden sein, damit a) ihr auch darin "schwimmen" könntet und b) die Fische - egal wie viele und wie groß - einen Rückzugsort haben, wenn ihr am Baden seid.

So fängt es also an, dass man sich Gedanken machen müsste, wie groß denn der Teich werden sollte und wie viele Fische darin leben sollen.

In der Folge sollte man sich die Frage stellen, wie stellt ihr euch das Teichbadewasser selbst vor. Nicht glasklar, aber zumindest so klar, dass man den Boden noch erkennen kann? Wie ist euer Empfinden gegenüber Algen und Co, was sich im Teich als Bewuchs ausgiebig zeigen wird? Manch einen stört es ungemein, wenn man durch Fadenalgenfäden die an den Wänden hängen und durch den Teich schwadern, hindurch schwimmen muss. Manch einem ist das wieder völlig egal. Wie ist euer Empfinden dahingehend, wenn die Algen und der ganzen Schmutz der sich Teichgrund abgesetzt hat, nach dem Baden wild durch den Teich schwebt und ihr hindurch schwimmen müsst?

In erster Linie sollte euer Hauptaugenmerk aber auf das Wohlbefinden für die dauerhaften Teichbewohner eingestellt sein, denn das biologische Klima im Teich ist die Gesundheits- & Überlebensgarantie der Fische.

Ich selbst habe einen Schwimmteich mit minimalen Koibesatz und selbst der geringe Besatz (5 Koi) macht so viel Dreck, dass ich genügend Algen im Teich habe, die Sicht etwas von vorne herein eingetrübt ist und nach dem die Kindern baden waren, nochmals so viel Dreck aufgewirbelt ist, dass ich die Fische für 1-2 Stunden nicht wirklich sehe. Aber auch damit kann ich leben, denn ich habe eine (halbautomtasche) Filteranlage am Teich, die mir dann den groben aufgewirbelten Schmutz relativ schnell aus dem Teichwasser entfernt, was ja bekanntermaßen schon alles so seine Vorteile mit sich bringt.

Es ist am Ende so oder so eure Entscheidung, mit welchem Standard ihr euch zufrieden gibt, aber an erster Stelle sollten die Fische stehen, denn ihr selbst nutzt diesen Teich vielleicht nur an 14 Tagen auf's Jahr betrachtet, aber die Fische das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Juni 2017)

Danke Zacky, genau so sieht meine Denkstruktur aus. Algen sind kein Problem, das Badewasser muss keine Trinkwasserqualität haben und eine Sicht auf den Grund brauche ich bei 2m Tiefe nicht, da komm ich nicht mal mit den Zehenspitzen dran  in allererster Linie geht es mir um mehr Schwimmraum für die Tiere, eine Badeoption ist zweitrangig.
Ich musste es dennoch loswerden, denn eine Vorrichtung für den zukünftigen Filter wird ja eingeplant, nur werde ich erst die rein biologische Filterung testen und im Anschluss an das Ergebnis den Filter entsprechend nachrüsten.
Und nein es ist kein Zufallsprojekt bei dem ich das Leben der Tiere riskiere, meine jetzige Filteranlage packt die Temperaturen auch bei 30°C und die Fische sind wie jeck


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2017)

@Teich4You: Florian, Deinen Bautröt verfolge ich seit Beginn und die Art die Wände mit Dichtschlämmen zu bepinseln, gefällt mir gut 
Hast Du eine Idee ob man diese auch einfärben kann? Wenn betoniert wird muss ich zwangsläufig keine Folie drin haben, als solches also finde ich die Dichtschlammvariante äußerst interessant!


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> @Teich4You: Florian, Deinen Bautröt verfolge ich seit Beginn und die Art die Wände mit Dichtschlämmen zu bepinseln, gefällt mir gut
> Hast Du eine Idee ob man diese auch einfärben kann? Wenn betoniert wird muss ich zwangsläufig keine Folie drin haben, als solches also finde ich die Dichtschlammvariante äußerst interessant!



Erstmal Danke für die Blumen. 

Nein, ich weiß nicht ob man die Schlämme einfärben kann.
Letztendlich werden die Algen aber obsiegen und daher spielt es aus meiner Sicht auch keine Rolle.
Die Wände werden dunkler werden, wenn nicht teilweise grünlich und man sieht nix mehr von der grauen Farbe.

Anmerken möchte ich, dass wenn betoniert wird, auch wirklich standfest betoniert werden muss.
Bodenplatte und Schalsteinwände, beides mit ordentlich Stahl drin.
Nur wenn die Gefahr einer Setzung von Wänden usw. vorgebeugt wird, kann Schlämme verwendet werden.
Weitere Infos habe ich ja schon hier gelassen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/dichtschlämme-als-teichabdichtung.48079


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2017)

Okay, dann mach ich das Einfärben mal auf gut Glück in einem Probeeimer. Versuch macht klug, ich mags doch bunt  
Danke für die Anmerkung zum Beton, das wird auf alle Fälle ordentlich


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Okay, dann mach ich das Einfärben mal auf gut Glück in einem Probeeimer. Versuch macht klug, ich mags doch bunt
> Danke für die Anmerkung zum Beton, das wird auf alle Fälle ordentlich


Ich würde dahingehend den Hersteller kontaktieren.
Wenn es die Haltbarkeit beeinträchtigt, wäre das fatal.
Nicht das es zwar 1-2 Jahre hält, aber auf lange Zeit gesehen dann zu einer plötzlichen Ablösung kommt.


----------



## Mr.DD (28. Juni 2017)

man kann die dichtschlämme einfärben dies würde ich aber ganz am ende machen also nachdem alles dicht ist.... einfach nochmal einen sack kaufen und damit einfärben.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> man kann die dichtschlämme einfärben dies würde ich aber ganz am ende machen also nachdem alles dicht ist.... einfach nochmal einen sack kaufen und damit einfärben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 186945


Sehr geil! 
Die Bodenablaufdeckel gleich mit eingefärbt? 
Sieht so aus.


----------



## Mr.DD (28. Juni 2017)

die deckel allerdings mit lackfarbe sieht so gleich aus aber unter wasser nicht mehr ganz...was aber nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2017)

Oh wie schön! Ist jetzt Bestandteil des Bauplans


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juni 2017)

Teich ist bei mir oberhalb der EPDM Folie vermörtelt in Anlehnung an Naturagart.
Vermörtelung in zwei Arbeitsschritten/ Schichten- die 2. erst eingefärbt mit Eisenoxyd, Betonfarbe - dazu gibt es hier unter Schwimmteiche den Betoneinfärbetröt.

Die BA Deckel habe ich mit Verbundmatte beklebt und ebenfalls mit eingefärbten Beton verputzt.

Schwimmen mit Koi- macht meine Familie und Freunde. Kein Problem und die Koi lassen sich nicht stören.

Den letzten Anstrich machen die Algen- bekämpft man zur Bodensicht die Schwebealgen, dann entwickeln sich auf den Teichwänden die Fadenalgen und die Teichwände werden grün.

Koi....Fischhaltung generell...bedarf einer gewissen Filterung und Umwälzung.
Da sollte man zumindest alle Saug- und Rückleitungen für eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage mit einem effizienten Luftheber als Pumpe einbauen....
---------
Teich in Stahlbetonbauweise und Dichtschlämme:
erfordert eine absolut rissfreie und fachgerechte Bauausführung des Beckens in Stahlbeton.
Dann mag Dichtschlämme auch funktionieren.

Mr. DD hat- so glaube ich- die Dichtschlämme eingefärbt und zur Optik auf der über der Folie eingebauten Verbundmatte? und Betonschicht aufgebracht.
__ Salamander hier im Forum hat es so ähnlich.
Die Dichtschlämme hat hier keine dichtende Funktion, sondern ist eher die "Farbschicht".
Man hätte ebenso die letzte Betonschicht einfärben können.

Meine Farbpigmentquelle:
http://stores.ebay.de/apoldaer-hand...id=69016249&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=1

Manche Teichbaufirmen verkaufen das Eisenoxid in kleinen Tütchen.....mit Gewinnspannen wie im Drogenhandel.
Was ja auch völlig OK und legal ist.


----------



## Mr.DD (28. Juni 2017)

genau hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen....das einfärben der dichtschlämme lohnt nur wenn man nur "streichen" möchte oder eben blau haben möchte, da dieses pigment extrem teuer ist.
wer vermörtelt, sollte den beton einfärben allerdings nur die letzten 0,5 -1cm da es sonnst zu teuer wird.... und natürlich nass in nass.


----------



## slavina (11. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> genau hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen....das einfärben der dichtschlämme lohnt nur wenn man nur "streichen" möchte oder eben blau haben möchte, da dieses pigment extrem teuer ist.
> wer vermörtelt, sollte den beton einfärben allerdings nur die letzten 0,5 -1cm da es sonnst zu teuer wird.... und natürlich nass in nass.


Dazu mal ne Frage..... wieviel Pigment hast Du zum einfärben der Dichtschlämme genommen ? Wie sieht denn Dein Teich heute aus,kann man den blau eingefärbten Boden noch erkennen ?


----------



## Mr.DD (11. Juli 2017)

1.8 kg blaues Pigment auf 2 Säcke Dichtschlämme (je 25kg)
da ich erst seit einem Monat das Wasser drinnen habe, muss das ganze System erst mal in fahrt kommen... zur Zeit ist es eher bisschen grün 

Ich versuch mal bis zum Wochenende ein aktuelles Bild zu machen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2017)

Auch ohne gefärbte Dichtschlämme sehe ich von den Wänden nicht mehr viel.
Eine Woche Wasser + Algen und alles ist grün.


----------



## Mr.DD (11. Juli 2017)

Das ist aber nicht das ziel...zumindest meines nicht... ich möchte sehr klares Wasser haben 
UVC ist schon bestellt...denke das braucht alles seine zeit aber bin zuversichtlich...habe alles mit Reserven gebaut.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2017)

Ich meinte nicht die Wasserklarheit.
Ich meine die Wände und den Boden.

Mein Wasserkörper klart jeden Tag mehr auf.
Dabei wird aber auch immer mehr ersichtlich, dass es an der Schlämme bereits einen Algenrasen gibt.
Diesen wirst du mit UVC nicht weg bekommen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2017)

Die Wände nehmen einen Biofilm oder auch Algenrasen an und dieser lässt jede wunderschöne helle Folien- oder Beckenfarbe früher oder später dunkelgrün werden. Da hilft auch eine UVC recht wenig, so weit ich mich erinnere. Was evtl. funktionieren kann, ist wohl Ozon, aber da fehlen mir jegliche Erfahrungen. Habe das nur bei Anderen gelesen bzw. auf den Bildern gesehen, wie sich das auswirken kann/soll.


----------



## Mr.DD (11. Juli 2017)

bei mir ist es ja ein Schwimmteich... da ist schon klar, dass dies ein wenig mehr Pflegeaufwand bedarf zb die Wände kehren. mal schauen wie es wird


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2017)

Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die ersten 3 Jahre blieben die vermörtelten Wände relativ sauber und von Algenrasen verschont.
Dieses Jahr UV an für klares Wasser und das bekam ich auch...plus den Algenrasen an den Wänden.
Immer wenn der Mensch irgendwo in einem begrtenzen Ökosystem eine Schraube verstellt, dreht die Natur eben woanders zurück.
Es gehen bei mir jetzt aber auch ca. 500g Koifutter am Tag rein....

Vermutlich..gibt es wieder irgendein Zaubermittel gegen Fadenalgenrasen...aber wer weiß, was dann wieder kommt.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vermutlich..gibt es wieder irgendein Zaubermittel gegen Fadenalgenrasen...aber wer weiß, was dann wieder kommt


Z.B. Salz oder Weißkalkhydrat.
Folgen naja kannst dir ja ausmalen


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gehen bei mir jetzt aber auch ca. 500g Koifutter am Tag rein....



 für 3 Koi???  Dein Futterlieferant möchte ich werden, da könnte ich Dir ja jede Woche eine frische Butte schicken.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2017)

12 Koi
Musste ja noch etwas nachlegen. Nu ist aber Schluß. Will ja nicht den Teich so überfüllen und dem Individuum noch etwas Freiraum gönnen.

Übrigens hier findet man in diesem Forum Tips zum Vermörteln. Da stehen auch irgendwo von mir Verbrauchsangaben auf die Teichfläche bezogen und natürlich auch Mischungsverhältnisse.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/

Ebenso in meiner alten Bau-Doku im NG- Forum (Signatur unten). Dort habe ich aber nicht die Quellen meiner Farbpigmente erwähnt-dafür mehr Bilder.

Verputzt in zwei Lagen nicht nass in nass, sondern nach Abbinden der ersten Schicht erst die zweite eingefärbte aufgetragen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 12 Koi


Bilder oder ich glaube nix 
Die müssen dann aber schon eine Nummer größer sein bei 500 Gramm.


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2017)

*OT :*


ThorstenC schrieb:


> 12 Koi


Selbst das finde ich dann sehr viel, aber Jeder wie er mag. 12 Koi - 500 gr/Tag ...dann sind dann bei Dir wie viel % Futtermenge im Verhältnis zum Gesamtgewicht der Koi?


----------



## mitch (11. Juli 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 12 Koi


 dann wird's mal zeit die alten Daten aufzufrischen ==> Besatz: noch nix


----------



## Ida17 (16. Aug. 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

weiter gehts in Richtung Teichplanung:

auf der nachstehenden Skizze (provisorisch erstellt ) kann man vielleicht erahnen wo die Reise hingehen soll.

Allerdings kann ich mich nicht so ganz entscheiden zwischen einer zusätzlichen Flachzone oder direkt ins kalte und tiefe Nass!
Was meint Ihr: lieber von einem Holzdeck aus per Leiter ins Wasser oder eine Zwischenzone von 1,20m Tiefe und von dort aus in den Schwimmbereich?
2 Variante geht natürlich ganz schön an das gewünschte Volumen  

Wie sieht das denn mit der Verrohrung aus, wenn es von dem Bodenablauf, hier entscheide ich mich für die Acurinne , 3 Winkel gäbe die das Wasser überwinden muss (siehe schwarze Pfeile)? 
Oder würde es per Schwerkraft funktionieren, wenn ich auf die Zwischenzone verzichte und das Wasser aus 2m Tiefe in den Trommelfilzter gelangt mit einem einzigen Winkel? 
Ich kann mir das leider nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie das überhaupt gehen soll, denn vor dem TF ist ja kein Luftheber oder?! 
Diese bauliche Frage macht mich echt kirre.

Nun gut, der Rest ist glaube ich selbsterklärend, denn vom TF geht es in 2 weitere Behälter mit Filtermaterial wie __ Hel-x und/oder Matten und von dort aus wieder in den Teich per Pumpe. 

Der Filterkeller wird unter einem Holzdeck versteckt, das gleichzeitig als Badeein- und ausstieg benutzt wird, da sollte es keineStatikprobleme geben oder? 
Oder ist der TF so laut, dass es nicht gerade der Burner ist "auf ihm" zu sitzen?


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Aug. 2017)

Wenn du schon Acurinnen verwenden willst dann nehme aber welche mit Edelstahlgitter, bei verzinktem Material ist das in 2 - 3 Jahren weggerostet.

Willst du die Saugleitungen über der Folie verlegen?


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Ida,


Ida17 schrieb:


> Diese bauliche Frage macht mich echt kirre.


schau dir das mal genauer an: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren 
speziell das: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/ANIMvasicomunicanti.gif

der Wasserstand ist erstmal überall gleich, mit dem LH wird es dann etwas "_angehoben_" und fliest dann nach "_unten_" in die anderen Behälter


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr: lieber von einem Holzdeck aus per Leiter ins Wasser oder eine Zwischenzone von 1,20m Tiefe und von dort aus in den Schwimmbereich?


Ich habe beides umgesetzt und finde die umlaufende Stufe gar nicht so schlecht. Bei uns ist sie aber auch nur knapp 75 cm breit. Mit der Leiter gehe ich vom Holzsteg rein & raus, kann aber auch einfach auf der Stufe sitzen und im Wasser "chillen".



Ida17 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit der Verrohrung aus, wenn es von dem Bodenablauf, ( ... ) 3 Winkel gäbe die das Wasser überwinden muss (siehe schwarze Pfeile)?


Das geht grundsätzlich. Die Winkel würde ich jedoch aufteilen und bei 90° Umlenkungen halt 3 x 30° oder 2 x 45° verbauen.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das leider nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie das überhaupt gehen soll, denn vor dem TF ist ja kein Luftheber oder?!


Das kann man machen, besser ist der Luftheber aber immer hinter dem TF aufgehoben, wo er dann das Wasser aus dem TF zieht und in deine Biokammer (Helix) befördern kann.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Nun gut, der Rest ist glaube ich selbsterklärend, denn vom TF geht es in 2 weitere Behälter mit Filtermaterial wie __ Hel-x und/oder Matten und von dort aus wieder in den Teich per Pumpe.


Hier braucht es jetzt keine Pumpe mehr, sofern Du mit einem Luftheber vor oder zwischen der Filterstrecke arbeitest.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Der Filterkeller wird unter einem Holzdeck versteckt, das gleichzeitig als Badeein- und ausstieg benutzt wird, da sollte es keineStatikprobleme geben oder?


Wenn man vernünftiges Holz in richtiger Stärke nimmt, gibt es keine statischen Probleme.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Oder ist der TF so laut, dass es nicht gerade der Burner ist "auf ihm" zu sitzen?


Der TF ist bei Spülen schon recht laut und seine Geräuschkulisse ist dann nicht so der "Burner". Dämmen solltest Du den Filterkeller so oder so, sowohl wegen dem Lärm und für den Winter, wegen der Temperaturen.


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Aug. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Acurinnen verwenden willst dann nehme aber welche mit Edelstahlgitter, bei verzinktem Material ist das in 2 - 3 Jahren weggerostet.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine liegen jetzt 1,5 Jahre im Wasser und da rostet noch nichts.
Ich wollte auch die aus Edelstahl nehmen, aber die sind unbezahlbar teuer. Da kann man lieber nach ein paar Jahren neue verzinkte nachlegen.
Ich bin im Schwimmteich mit den Rinnen sehr zufrieden und würde sie auf alle Fälle wieder verwenden.
Hier ein aktuelles Foto meiner verzinkten Acu-Rinnen.
 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2017)

Die sehen wirklich noch gut aus, ich hatte an meiner Stegstütze zwei verzinkte Schrauben M8 x 40 verbaut die waren nach zwei Jahren abgerostet.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Aug. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Willst du die Saugleitungen über der Folie verlegen?



Wie meinst Du das genau? Eigentlich gehe ich davon aus zu betonieren, andererseits... wenn man nur den Boden betoniert und danach Vlies - Folie - Flies - Mörtel, aber das wäre auch ein Gefummel mit der Folie und den Rinnen, die dann wieder dicht zu bekommen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Das kann man machen, besser ist der Luftheber aber immer hinter dem TF aufgehoben, wo er dann das Wasser aus dem TF zieht und in deine Biokammer (Helix) befördern kann.



Oh, das hört sich gut an, dann reicht im Prinzip ein LH aus um das ganze Wasser raus und wieder reinzubefördern ¿ (Ironie)  Klingt gut!

Lassen sich die Acurrinnen denn auch mit einer einzigen Leitung verbinden oder müssen diese durch getrennte Rohre zum TF laufen? 
2 Rinnen sollten reichen für ca. 28m² Bodenfläche oder? 
@Küstensegler: Das sieht klasse aus, darf ich mir das so abgucken?  Hast Du ein leichtes Gefälle zu den Rinnen oder alles auf einer Ebene?


----------



## Ida17 (22. Aug. 2017)

@mitch: Danke für Links!   Das heißt, dass der TF immer einen konstanten Wasserstand mit dem Teich hat? Aber er sollte ein paar cm unter Teichniveau liegen, richtig?


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Aber er sollte ein paar cm unter Teichniveau liegen, richtig?


nein, sonst läuft da ja das wasser aus dem Teich weg, die spülrinne vom TF sollte immer etwas höher als der Wasserspiegel sein - meist ist der rand vom TF Kasten so 10- 15cm über dem wasserspiegel


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2017)

Achso, gut, wieder was gelernt! Irgendwo im Netz hatte ich gelesen, dass die ganze Ambourage unterhalb Teichniveau stehen sollte, was eine blöde Fehlinformation


----------



## Ida17 (11. Sep. 2017)

Moin,

weiter geht's mit der Planung.

Obwohl ich mir erst zum späteren Zeitpunkt den TF holen möchte, muss ich ja in etwa die Größe dessen im Filterkeller einplanen.
Ich peile 60m³ Teichvolumen zzgl. Filtervolumen an, wie würdet Ihr die Umwälzrate einschätzen?
Einmal pro Stunde alles durchfiltern oder alle 2-3 Stunden? Ich stehe zwischen der Entscheidung mir den PP35 oder den PP65 zu holen, wobei letzterer ja an für sich allein durch seine Konstruktion besser wäre?
@Teich4You: Du hast den LH am Boden vom TF geklemmt, obwohl dort kein vorgebohrter Ausgang ist, richtig? Der PP65 hat einen seitlichen Ausgang, würde der sich nicht auch für den LH eignen?  
Mit 6 Eingängen ist dieser etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich glaube mit 2 BAs und einem Skimmer bin ich ganz gut aufgehoben.

PS: Wie tief muss so ein Filterkeller eigentlich sein damit auch der LH ordentlich Platz hat?


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich peile 60m³ Teichvolumen zzgl. Filtervolumen an, wie würdet Ihr die Umwälzrate einschätzen?





Ida17 schrieb:


> ich glaube mit 2 BAs und einem Skimmer bin ich ganz gut aufgehoben.


Wenn das deine vorhandenen Leitungen sind, dann sind so auch nur etwa 30 m³/h +/- 10 % möglich und nötig.



Ida17 schrieb:


> den PP35


Dann würde der TF eigentlich reichen, es sei denn Du planst noch eine Reserveleitung ein, dann wäre wohl der PP 50 besser geeignet, der dann auch etwas mehr Volumen erlauben würde.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich peile 60m³ Teichvolumen zzgl. Filtervolumen an, wie würdet Ihr die Umwälzrate einschätzen?
> Einmal pro Stunde alles durchfiltern


Einmal die Stunde peilen die Koiteichler an.
Dementsprechend muss auch die Anzahl der Saug- und Rückleitungen passen..



Ida17 schrieb:


> Mit 6 Eingängen ist dieser etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich glaube mit 2 BAs und einem Skimmer bin ich ganz gut aufgehoben.


Der Glaube alleine.....
Eher 4 BA und 2 Skimmer- je nach Oberfläche-Volumenverhältnis, Teichform etc..
Und da auch immer wieder die gleichen Empfehlungen für Schwerkraftfilterei..insbes. mit LH wie z.B: die Saugleitungen in KG 125 zu verlegen pro...ca. 10m³/h pro Saugstelle etc.
Es könnte also der PP65 passender sein für diese Teichgröße und Koiteich.

Die Anordnung/ Dimensionierung der Zu- und Abläufe kann man bei diesen TF selber bestimmen!
Deswegen hat ja Teich4you sein PP35 auch den schicken Abgang Am Boden.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Sep. 2017)

Da mein Name aufgetaucht ist gebe ich nochmal meinen Senf ab.
Wenn du 60m³ Teich bauen willst, dann würde ICH auch den PP65 Trommelfilter nehmen.
Und ich würde dann auch wirklich alle Zuläufe nutzen.

Jedoch würde ich mindestens einen PP50 nehmen! 

Wenn du es so wie ich bauen willst, wird es dann spannender. 
Ich weiß nicht ob du mit einem ähnlichen LH wie meinem noch alle Zuläufe bewegt bekommst.
Vielleicht muss man dann schon 2 LH einsetzen.
Was meinen die anderen? 
Meiner sitzt genauso tief wie der Teich ist, weil die Bodenplatte im Filterkeller dieselbe ist wie vom Teich.
Circa bei 170-175cm.

Abläufe kann man sich sicher auch in die Wand bauen lassen.
Ich würde trotzdem den Boden favourisieren. 
Frag den Händer was es kosten würde.
Machbar ist es.
Vielleicht ein 300er Abgang und dann runter führen und dann mit y-stück auf zwei 160er Luftheber gehen.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sowas machbar wäre.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Sep. 2017)

250er Ablauf am Boden des TF als Zulauf zum LH reicht aus.

Dazu ggf. ebenfalls einen 250er Zulauf am TF., falls vor den TF eine Standrohrkammer kommt.
Ansonsten kann man auch die Zuläufe passend bestellen am TF- z.B. auf 125mm Aussenmaß, wenn die Saugleitungen KG125 werden sollten.
Ein LH in KG 200 reicht aus für 5-6 Saugstellen.
Je nach Konstrukt kann es ruhig einen Spatenstich tiefer sein, damit der LH ggf. 2m lange wird von OK Ausströmerplatte bis UK waagerechtes Rohr oben...
Der PP65 passt dann auch ganz gut.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2017)

Ich muss zugeben, der Filterkeller von Florian gefällt mir am besten, weil er einfach und unkompliziert aussieht.
Nicht dass ich Dich kopieren möchte, aber ich bin eher der schörkellose Typ und für mich muss die Technik schlicht funktionieren ohne viel Bastelei.
Dass der Filterkeller so tief ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, dann macht es ja nichts aus den 2m tief zu graben 

Der komplette Schwimmbereich soll 2m betragen, ich lasse die Stufe wie in der vorherigen Skizze weg, das ist mir zu aufwendig mit den Rohrleitungen.
Dann können die Rohre direkt zum TF geleitet werden, eine Standrohrkammer plane ich nicht ein. Dass eine Leitung nur 10m³/h ziehen kann, wusste ich nicht, aber danke für den wertvollen Hinweis! Ich werde einfach 6 Zugänge in KG125 für den TF vorbereiten, verschließen kann man ein oder 2 ja immer noch  
Aus 2 BAs machen wir dann 4 Stück, bei 28m² Grundfläche ist das nicht zu viel oder?  

Habt Ihr eine gute Adresse wo man den TF bestellen kann? Ich würde sonst Hanako-Koi nehmen  
Bei denen ist mir übrigens auch der TF aufgefallen, sieht schon doll aus aber dementsprechend teuer  
* defekter Link entfernt *

Hat wer den im Gebrauch oder ist man mit den Kunststoffgehäusen doch besser aufgehoben? 
Mich würden verschiedenen Meinungen einfach interessieren, dann kann ich besser planen  

An dieser Stelle auch schon mal Danke an Euch für Eure Tipps! 
Vielleicht bastel ich mir den LH (ohne Schacht) schon mal im Winter und kann ihn vorher testen.


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Dann können die Rohre direkt zum TF geleitet werden, eine Standrohrkammer plane ich nicht ein.



Das ist nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn Du eine Leckage im Filterbereich hast oder der TF zu Wartungs- und/oder Reparaturzwecken demontiert werden muss, muss Du den Kreislauf unterbrechen und verschließen können. Genauso sieht es aus am Ende deiner Filterstrecke und/oder auch zwischen den einzelnen Modulen aus. Hier müssen Absperrvorrichtungen vorgesehen werden.
Also entweder Standrohrkammer oder 160er Zugschieber (wenn es 125er Leitungen werden) oder halt doch den Standard fahren und DN 110 Leitungen und Zugschieber oder Standrohrkammer. Rückläufe kann man ggf. mit Flexkappen absperren, aber die Zuläufe in den TF kannst Du sonst nirgends abklemmen.

Wenn da Materialbedarf (außer TF) besteht, kannst Du Dich auch gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2017)

Ach ich hab mich etwas doof ausgedrückt, natürlich sind Zugschieber fest miteingeplant  
Was ich damit meinte waren die Bohrlöcher in den Wänden, die könnte man ggf. noch mal abdichten, sofern ich keine 6 Zugänge zum TF brauche?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, der Filterkeller von Florian gefällt mir am besten, weil er einfach und unkompliziert aussieht.
> Nicht dass ich Dich kopieren möchte, aber ich bin eher der schörkellose Typ und für mich muss die Technik schlicht funktionieren ohne viel Bastelei.
> Dass der Filterkeller so tief ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, dann macht es ja nichts aus den 2m tief zu graben


Ja er ist auch einfach und unkompliziert.
Ich würde es heute aber nicht mehr so bauen. 

Sondern noch einfacher und unkomplizierter! 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Dann können die Rohre direkt zum TF geleitet werden, eine Standrohrkammer plane ich nicht ein.



Ich habe die letzen Tage darüber nachgedacht, da ich wusste das es nochmal ein Thema werden würde wie man am Besten zum Trommelfilter bei dir geht.
Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass eine Verrohrung mit lauter einzelnen Leitungen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat.
Ich würde entweder eine Sammelkammer bauen und von da mit einem sehr großen Rohr an den Trommelfilter und auch mit einem großen Rohr davon wieder weg, oder...

Ich würde eine große Kammer mauern und einen Trommelfilter zum Einhängen nehmen!
Ich persönlich hätte keinen Bock so viele Schieber zu kaufen und auf die ganzen Leitungen im Keller, die man ja doch nicht gerade verlegt bekommt. 
Dann kannst du die Zuleitungen alle von unten kommen lassen von oben mit Standrohren dicht machen.
Dann muss das Wasser durch den Trommelfilter und dann würde ich von der Kammer mit 2x Lufthebern durch eine Wand in eine weitere Kammer drücken.
Die Biokammer würde ich auch so durchgehend wir möglich bauen und voll mit Japanmatten knallen oder halt anderem Kram.
Ich liebe Matten.

Hier mal wieder einer meiner schnellen Entwürfe wenn mir was in den Kopf rauscht.
Hier wäre der Trommelfilter getaucht.
Man könnte auch den vorderen Bereich als Sammelkammer machen, den Trommelfilter trocken aufhängen und dann direkt mit Lufthebern weg wegen....wie auch immer das sind alles Möglichkeiten und Denkansätze.
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan wieviel Platz für deine Filterkammer zur Verfügung stehen wird.
Das hat natürlich auch Einfluss auf so eine Planung.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2017)

Wie meinst Du das mit "trocken aufhängen" und "getaucht"? Da kann ich mir jetzt nichts drunter vorstellen 
Die Skizze sieht plausibel aus, aber wird das nicht arg verschachtelt, wenn vor dem TF noch eine Kammer kommt? 

Mein Platz beträgt etwa 5m Länge und 2-3m Breite, knapp unter dem was Du eingezeichnet hast. 

Ich habe gerade Deine Baudoku nochmal durchwühlt und mir die Zugschieber angesehen; der ungeschlagene Vorteil ohne diese wäre, dass sich die Schmutzwasserrinne ohne Umwege aus dem Keller heraus verlegen ließe.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2017)

Die Sammelkammer würde sich doch auch mit der Zeit zusetzen, da sind doch direkte Verrohrungen zum TF sinnvoller, zumal man diese einfach drosseln kann


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit "trocken aufhängen" und "getaucht"? Da kann ich mir jetzt nichts drunter vorstellen


Trocken aufhängen so wie meinen auf zwei Winkeln in der Luft.
Getaucht eben als getauchten Trommelfilter, der im Wasser hängt.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Sammelkammer würde sich doch auch mit der Zeit zusetzen, da sind doch direkte Verrohrungen zum TF sinnvoller, zumal man diese einfach drosseln kann


Da haste Recht. 
Drosseln würde ich aber nix.
Schieber auf oder zu, nix dazwischen.

Man kann eine Sammelkammer aber auch mit Bodenablauf versehen.
Wobei da vielleicht doch nix liegen bleibt.
In meinem Trommelfilter ist auch so eine Art Zulaufbereich, da bleibt auch nix liegen weil die Strömung alles mit reißt.

Man muss einfach gucken was einem besser gefällt.
Beides hat paar Vor- und Nachteile.


Wie soll die Filterkammer am Teich angeordnet sein? 
Einfach längs daneben als Terrasse?


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> natürlich sind Zugschieber fest miteingeplant


Das ist gut, aber es gibt keine Zugschieber in DN 125 die man bezahlen kann.  Im Teichbereich gibt es gar keine Händler/Hersteller und die Nicht-Teichhändler die so etwas anbieten bzw. herstellen, nehmen dafür so viel Geld, dass es sich nicht lohnt. Also entweder müsstest Du dann die Leitungen im Bereich des Zugschiebers auf DN 160 vergrößern (so habe ich es gemacht) oder dann doch Standrohrkammer mit 125er Anschlüssen und dann mit großen Querschnitt (wie Florian vorgeschlagen hat) direkt in den TF.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Sammelkammer würde sich doch auch mit der Zeit zusetzen, da sind doch direkte Verrohrungen zum TF sinnvoller, zumal man diese einfach drosseln kann


Das kann durchaus passieren. Sehe ich bei meinem Eigenbau auch, wobei wohl meine Trommel zu kurz ist, so dass der Schmutz durch die einlaufende Strömung wieder raus getrieben wird.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Drosseln würde ich aber nix. Schieber auf oder zu, nix dazwischen.


Da hat er Recht.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2017)

Das lässt mir ja keine Ruhe gerade.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Man kann eine Sammelkammer aber auch mit Bodenablauf versehen.
> Wobei da vielleicht doch nix liegen bleibt.
> In meinem Trommelfilter ist auch so eine Art Zulaufbereich, da bleibt auch nix liegen weil die Strömung alles mit reißt.


Ich habe ja einen Einschub- Trommelfilter.
Dieser sitzt mit der Frontplatte in einem Einschubrahmen in einer großen PEHD-Kiste.
Die Einläufe gehen an der Front rein- musste ich umbauen- vorher kamen diese am Boden rein- da war aber keine Platz mehr.
Bilder davon in meine LH Tröt.
Weil ich im Teich Pflanzzonen hatte und auch immer etwas Sahara-Sand mit dem Wind eingetragen wird, lagert sich dieser Sand und größere Steinchen gerne vor dem TF Einlauf in dem "Einlaufbereich" ab.
Dieses entferne ich ein..zweimal pro JAhr mit dem Schippchen.

Ein BA in dieser Kammer würde helfen- aber einen Schieber hätte ich dort ungern.
Sand und Steinchen können die Schieber im Dichtungsbereich blockieren.

Eher....eine Schmutzwasserpumpe am BA, welche aus einem LH in KG110 besteht, der in Ruhe den Auslauf kurz über OK Wasser hätte.

Ich pers. würde alle Kammern- auch die Biokammer am Boden mit einem BA versehen.

An meiner __ Hel-X Biokammer habe ich auch einen BA, der über einen Zugschieber bedient wird.
Dort fällt allerdings nur Feinstschmuz an. Falls der Schieber dort einmal blockieren sollte...kommt dort ein LH in KG 110 mit Aussendrucksose ran.
Dann kann man die wöchentliche Reinigung dort gleich noch einfach automatisieren mit einer Luftpumpe.



Zacky schrieb:


> Da hat er Recht.


Da haben beide Recht.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2017)

Moin



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie soll die Filterkammer am Teich angeordnet sein?
> Einfach längs daneben als Terrasse?


Genau! Dazu hab ich mal eine neue Skizze gemacht, der Filterkeller soll ein Holzdeck bekommen als Erweiterung unserer Terrasse 
So ganz mit der Anordnung der BAs bin ich nicht zufrieden, das wird ja ein schöner Rohrsalat 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Trocken aufhängen so wie meinen auf zwei Winkeln in der Luft.


Leuchtet ein, guck ich mir ab 



Zacky schrieb:


> es gibt keine Zugschieber in DN 125 die man bezahlen kann.


Und wenn man einfach bei DN 110 bleibt? Oder kommt dann nicht mehr genug am TF an?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich pers. würde alle Kammern- auch die Biokammer am Boden mit einem BA versehen.


Aber müssten diese dann nicht auch wieder zum TF geleitet werden? Den gesammelten Schmutz kann man ja schlecht in den Teich weiterpumpen.

Überhaupt stellt sich mir die Frage, wo ich all die Rückläufe verbauen möchte. Sollten es wirklich 6 Zuläufe sein, ist das ja eine Menge.
Mal blöd gefragt: wenn die Zuläufe bei DN 110 liegen, spricht was dagegen wenn die Rückläufe einfach größer gemacht werden und sich auf lediglich 2 reduzieren lassen?
Ich möchte zudem ungern diese KG-Rohre im Wasser sehen, zumal man sich gut dran stoßen kann wenn man umher schwimmt/taucht.
Daher würde ich gerne die Rückläufe ebenfalls mit Gittern direkt an den Wänden ohne Überstand kaschieren, ähnlich wie im Schwimmbad


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Und wenn man einfach bei DN 110 bleibt? Oder kommt dann nicht mehr genug am TF an?


Ich würde bei DN 110 bleiben und sehe da auch keine Nachteile die so schwer wiegen würden.
Die Idee mit DN125 ist bisher auch kaum umgesetzt worden und die Problematik mit den Schiebern die es nicht für 125er gibt würde mich persönlich stören.
Ebenso müssen die Rohre an den Bodenabläufen rangefummelt werden und am Trommelfilter die Eingänge angepasst werden.
No way
Und man vergibt sich auch nicht die Welt wenn man es nicht macht. Ich habe es auch nicht.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Aber müssten diese dann nicht auch wieder zum TF geleitet werden? Den gesammelten Schmutz kann man ja schlecht in den Teich weiterpumpen.


Ne die Bodenabläufe der Filterkammern gehen gleich weg ins Abwasser, wohin du das auch immer leiten willst.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Überhaupt stellt sich mir die Frage, wo ich all die Rückläufe verbauen möchte. Sollten es wirklich 6 Zuläufe sein, ist das ja eine Menge.


Ich habe drei Zuläufe und 4 Rücklaufe.
So "läuft" das nunmal bei Lufthebern. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt: wenn die Zuläufe bei DN 110 liegen, spricht was dagegen wenn die Rückläufe einfach größer gemacht werden und sich auf lediglich 2 reduzieren lassen?


Das kann man machen, aber ich bin der Meinung, man sollte das nicht übertreiben.
Auf einem großen Rohr ist nämlich weniger Strömung drauf, als auf kleinen.
Wenn man die geschickt um den Teich verteilt, bekommt man eine tolle durchströmung hin, als wenn man nur 1-2 sehr große Rohre hat.
Also 3-4 Rückläufe würde ich bei dir Minimum machen. 
Wie groß nun welcher sein soll muss man gucken.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich möchte zudem ungern diese KG-Rohre im Wasser sehen, zumal man sich gut dran stoßen kann wenn man umher schwimmt/taucht


Die Rohre kannst du alle auf einem Flansch Enden lassen, der dann sauber mit der Folie, also der Wand des Teich abschließt.
Es steht also nichts in den Teich.
Du wolltest doch Folie, oder?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2017)

Nochwas, soll der grüne Bereich in deiner skizze eine Pflanzenzone sein oder Rasen?


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Rohre kannst du alle auf einem Flansch Enden lassen, der dann sauber mit der Folie, also der Wand des Teich abschließt.


Das hört sich gut an und wenn es sich in DN 110 auch bewältigen lässt, halte ich das so für mich fest 
Schade drum nur mit den Rückläufen, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, dann verteile ich die fröhlich im Teich. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den BAs aus? Kann ich die so anordnen wie auf der Skizze eingestellt oder gibt es einen Trick wie es besser funktioniert? 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch Folie, oder?


Tjaa *kopfkratz* eigentlich möchte ich bei den senkrechten Wänden betonieren, auch wenn es verdammt viel Aufwand ist. 
Deswegen fange ich ja auch so früh wie möglich im Jahr an, um an der nächsten Badesaison teilnehmen zu können  



Teich4You schrieb:


> Nochwas, soll der grüne Bereich in deiner skizze eine Pflanzenzone sein oder Rasen?


Das ist die Regenerationszone von 70cm Breite einmal ringsherum um den Teich  
Sind 30cm Tiefe dafür geeignet mit separatem Seerosenbecken?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2017)

Anbei Entwurf mit den neuen Erkenntnissen.
Würde dann wirklich rechteckig bauen und die Ecken alle abschrägen.
Bodenabläufe würde ich auf einer Linie setzen.

Wenn du mich fragst, würde ich die Pflanzenzone weg lassen, oder nur auf einer Seite des Teiches bauen. 
Umlaufend sammelt sich dort sicher eine Menge Zeug an.

Wie immer, sind das meine Ansichten und Ideen.
Gibt natürlich ewig mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2017)

Die Pflanzzone bleibt, da gibt es kein Pardon  
Schöner Entwurf, besser als meine grobe Skizze 
hauptsache ich kann das Schmutzwasser ohne verschachtelte Rohre direkt ableiten, da gibt es nämlich bereits eine Vorrichtung die ich dafür nutzen werde


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bodenabläufe würde ich auf einer Linie setzen.


Ist das effektiver als versetzt? Ich nehme ja Acurinnen, die sind länger als die Deckel.

Da fällt mir noch ein, wäre es möglich einen Rücklauf (nämlich den am Filterkeller) über Wasserniveau zu legen und über ein VA-Blech in den Teich plätschern zu lassen?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ist das effektiver als versetzt? Ich nehme ja Acurinnen, die sind länger als die Deckel.


Ich kenne Acurinnen nicht, weiß nicht was die effektiv bringen in Schwerkraft und weiß einfach nix darüber.
Daher muss ich da passen und würde meinen Entwurf auch zurück ziehen wollen, da ich nicht sagen kann ob das mit meinen ideen passt.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein, wäre es möglich einen Rücklauf (nämlich den am Filterkeller) über Wasserniveau zu legen und über ein VA-Blech in den Teich plätschern zu lassen?


Ne geht nicht. Muss der LH ja alles aufstauen.
Im Schwerkraftsystem mit LH sollte im Besten Fall immer alles ein Niveau haben.
Im Teich und im Filter.
Hat es meist nie, aber Wasserfälle sind damit nicht machbar.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2017)

Wieso zurückziehen? Sieht doch gut aus, die Rinnen nehme ich ja nur wegen der Optik und Küstensegler hat diese erfolgreich im Gebrauch 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ne geht nicht. Muss der LH ja alles aufstauen.


Hmm und wenn man einen zusätzlichen Miniluftheber in der Rücklaufkammer installiert, der ein paar cm das Wasser über den Auslauf schiebt? Mit genug Flow kann der doch sicherlich 10cm hoch pumpen? 
Damit könnte doch der ganze Kreislauf angekurbelt werden, wenn das Wasser schneller in den Teich zurückfließen muss, kommt es auch schneller wieder rein. 
Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wieso zurückziehen? Sieht doch gut aus, die Rinnen nehme ich ja nur wegen der Optik und Küstensegler hat diese erfolgreich im Gebrauch


Er hat aber auch keine Koi im Teich. 
Gibt es hier jemanden der beides hat? Diese Rinnen und Koi?
Warum nutzen nicht mehr Leute das im "ambitionierten" Koi-Segment? 
Ich weiß wie gesagt nichts darüber, aber ich weiß, dass andere es auch nicht nutzen.
Muss nicht heißen das es nicht geht, aber Teich selber bauen ist immer auch eine Art Risiko das man auf sich nimmt.
Habe ich bei manchen Dingen auch gemacht, bei anderen eher nicht und auf bewährtes gesetzt.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Hmm und wenn man einen zusätzlichen Miniluftheber in der Rücklaufkammer installiert, der ein paar cm das Wasser über den Auslauf schiebt?


Luftheber sind trotzdem nicht für die Überwindung von Höhe gedacht.
Dann nimm lieber eine kleine Pumpe.
Alternativ legst du die Pumpe am LH größer aus oder baust einen Rücklauf weniger, dann staust du die ganze Biokammer höher auf und hast deinen Niveauunterschied. 
Wie hoch der ausfällt kann allerdings niemand sagen.
Luftheber-Anlagen sind so eine Sache was Aufstauung, Leistung und anderes angeht. 
Wenn das so einfach wäre, würde man das als Paket verkaufen können.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Luftheber-Anlagen sind so eine Sache was Aufstauung, Leistung und anderes angeht.
> Wenn das so einfach wäre, würde man das als Paket verkaufen können.



Es soll ja Firmen geben, die LH verkaufen und auch ganze Teich damit planen, bauen, anlegen.

Diese Rinnen mit Schlitzen für Einbau im Pflaster/ Oberflächenentwässerungen kann man durchaus als "BA" verwenden.
Vorteil wäre ggf., dass man im Schwimmteich gut drauf laufen kann..aber eigentlich sollte man da schwimmen.
Besser als Lochbleche ist es- Laub passt duch z.B..

Nachteil ist, dass dort die Rohre und die Rinnen über der Folie eingebaut werden und dann die Rohre irgendwann per Flansch durch die Folie müssen.
Weiterhin können sich da Fadenalgen besser festsetzen.
---------
Koiteich- oder Koischwimmteich runde BA mit Deckel und gut. Ich kann nicht klagen drüber.
---
BA.. positioniert man mittig im Teich- oder besser mittig der Kreiselströmung(en).
Linear in einer Reihe ist ungünstig. Da habe ich ebenfalls es nicht perfekt gelöst- mit fehlt ein BA mittig der großen Kreiselströmung und da sammelt sich gerne Mulm.

Bei 4 BA einer in der Mitte und die anderen Drei rundherum im Dreieck.

Da gibt es auch gute Beispiele.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922
----------

KG 125 hat Vorteile.  Das wurde aber vermutlich schon einmal erwähnt. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Nachteil vorwiegend der höhere Preis....

BA an KG 125 bei zacky und semperit gut zu sehen.
Da ist kaum Mehraufwand eine 125er Muffe auf den BA zu kleben oder ein KG110 Innen rein..
-----


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2017)

Hi

Fische im Schwimmteich sind zumindest kein Problem für den Schwimmer. Aber Fisch möchte ich da nicht sein. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Teich nur Stehtiefe hat, relativ klein ist, und Kinder darin herumtoben. Das ist für den Fisch Stress pur! Ich weiß vom Schnorcheln, dass sich Fische in einem großen Gewässer so gut wie gar nicht an einen Schwimmer stören, der über oder neben ihnen ruhig seine Bahn zieht, wenn das Gewässer groß und tief genug ist. Das dürfte bei einem Schwimmteich eher selten der Fall sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deine Bedenken sind durchaus berechtigt, aber es handelt sich um einen mindestens 2m tiefen Schwimmteich mit etwa 60m³ Gesamtvolumen, wo habe ich denn was von Stehtiefe geschrieben? 
Kinder habe ich nicht, nur zwei Hunde die jedoch nicht im Wasser planschen. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Fische arg gestresst werden, denn die richtig warmen Sommertage laden nur selten zum Baden ein; ich war keine 5 Mal im Pool dieses Jahr  
Zudem wird der Teich eine große Pflanzfläche einmal ringsrum bekommen, so abgetrennt vom Schwimmbereich, dass sich vielleicht mal ein Jungfisch dahin verirren könnte.
Alles was kreucht und fleucht ist dort vor den gefräßigen Koi sicher und darf sich gerne ansiedeln, ob Molch, Frosch, Libelle und Co


----------



## Limnos (18. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Ida

Icgh habe nur allgemein von Teichen mit Stehtiefe gesprochen, nicht speziell von Deinem. Meistens werden nämlich Schwimmteiche der Kinder wegen als Plansch-/Schwimmteichen konzipiert, weil für Erwachsene ein vernünftiges Schwimmen nur ab 10 m Länge und dabei mindestens 1 m Tiefe einigermaßen sinnvoll ist.
Ich kenne Deinen Teich nicht, weiß auch nicht wieviel der Teichgrundfläche mehr als 2 m tief ist. Ich weiß nur dass bei meinem Indoorteich mit nur 70 cm Tiefe sich die Tiere in eine Ecke verdrücken, wenn ich ein, zweimal im Jahr mal hineinsteigen muss, um die Bepflanzung in Ordnung zu bringen. Dabei bemühe ich mich, sie nicht aus dieser Ecke zu vertreiben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ida17 (19. Sep. 2017)

Moin,

ich finde es gut, dass Du das Thema Sicherheit für Mensch und Tier anschneidest, wird es doch oft nicht mit in Betracht gezogen 
Unnötigen Stress möchte ich für die Bewohner vermeiden, von daher gehe ich mit den Teichmaßen bis ans Limit den der Garten hergibt; spätestens beim Ausbaggern werde ich dann sehen wie viel Platz er einnimmt.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Feb. 2018)

Tach zusammen,

bevor ich einen neuen Trött aufmache, wollte ich Euch hier direkt zum Thema IH fragen, hat ja auch was mit "Teichbau" zu tun 

Da ich es doch nicht sein lassen konnte bei den Koi-Auktionen mitzumachen, ziehen am 29.3. zwei neue Koi mit ca. 20-30cm bei mir ein. 
Die beiden Neuankömmlinge sollen vorerst in eine IH im Keller umziehen, da ich bezweifle, dass der alte Teich bis dato überhaupt warm genug ist. 
So, das Becken habe ich, aber wie sieht es mit einem Filter aus? Der Keller hat um die 13°C, die Wassertemperatur soll dann auch zwischen 13°C und15°C betragen, um die Fische füttern zu können. Reicht ein kleiner Durchlauffilter mit UVC-Lampe aus, plus Luftsprudler und regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel? Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man zum Teil auch Teichwasser nehmen soll, damit sich die Fische an das Bakterienklima gewöhnen können und der Filter angeimpft wird. Vom Altbestand müssen aber keine zur Gesellschaft rein oder? Wann muss ich inetwa das System installiert haben, bevor es besetzt wird? Sind ein paar Tage ausreichend oder doch etwas frühzeitiger?

Zum Glück sind es noch ein paar Wochen bis dahin


----------



## Teich4You (19. Feb. 2018)

Moin.

Darf ich fragen wie groß das Becken ist?

Zum Rest:

Ich kann dir empfehlen einen Oase Biosmart Filter für so eine Hälterung zu verwenden. 
Den 17.000er oder größer.
Dieser ist ausreichend, leicht zu reinigen und bietet genügend Bio am Ende für ein paar kleine Fische.
Habe ich selber schon verwendet und wenn du meinen letzten Videobeitrag gesehen hast, siehst du das auch Profis schon mal mit solchen Filtern an ihrer Quarantäne arbeiten. 
Und mehr soll es ja nicht werden, richtig? Quarantäne ohne viel Futter und keine dauerhafte Hälterung.

Eine Hälterung bei 13-15 Grad kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Du musst dir die Möglichkeit schaffen zu heizen.
Bei 13 Grad wird dein Filter nur schlecht einfahren, deine Fische können ihr Immunsystem nicht ausreichend aktivieren und beim Wasserwechsel reißt es dir die Temperatur sonst auch immer runter.
Für die Hälterung nimmst du frisches Wasser.
Lass die Fische erst mal ankommen, bevor du denen neue Bakterien aus dem Teich zuführst durch Wasser oder einen Pilotfisch.
Aber das geht eh erst vernünftig bei +18-22 Grad, wenn das Immunsystem gut arbeiten kann.
Den Filter würde ich nicht animpfen. Höchstens mit Starterbakterien, wobei die auch umstritten sind.
Bei 2 Fischen würde ich mir da aber keiner großen Sorgen machen.
Ordentlich Wasserwechsel und Geduld reichen da aus.
Das Ganze System würde ich schon 3-4 Wochen vor den Fischen in Betrieb nehmen um mögliche Mängel noch zu erkennen.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Feb. 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Florian,

das Becken fasst 500l, zu klein? Ich hatte es letztes Jahr gekauft im Falle einer Quarantäne schnell was zur Hand zu haben. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und mehr soll es ja nicht werden, richtig? Quarantäne ohne viel Futter und keine dauerhafte Hälterung.


Richtig, es soll nur zur Überbrückung dienen sobald die Außentemperaturen wieder stabil sind und wir keine Nachtfröste mehr haben.  
Einen Pilotfisch würde ich nur ungern dazusetzen, die Jungs aus dem Teich brauchen den Stress nun wirklich nicht. Von daher soll es bei den 2 Tieren bleiben, aber ist da der Biosmart nicht etwas überdimensioniert? 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Hälterung bei 13-15 Grad kann ich nicht empfehlen.


Welche Temperatur wäre denn besser? Heizen könnte ich das Becken


----------



## Teich4You (19. Feb. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> das Becken fasst 500l, zu klein? Ich hatte es letztes Jahr gekauft im Falle einer Quarantäne schnell was zur Hand zu haben.


Größer ist immer besser.
Finde ich zumindest.
Einen IBC halte ich da für besser.
Aber je größer die werden desto problamtischer wird das Ganze am Ende sowieso.
Ich hatte einen IBC, aber heute würde ich damit auch nicht mehr hin kommen.
Die kleinen scheißer wachsen nunmal. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Einen Pilotfisch würde ich nur ungern dazusetzen, die Jungs aus dem Teich brauchen den Stress nun wirklich nicht. Von daher soll es bei den 2 Tieren bleiben, aber ist da der Biosmart nicht etwas überdimensioniert?


Am Anfang sowieso keinen dazu setzen.
Aber bevor es in den Teich geht, würde ich schon mal testen ob die sich vertragen.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur wäre denn besser? Heizen könnte ich das Becken


Ich schrieb ja das das Immunsystem erst bei 16-18 Grad anfängt zu arbeiten.
Richtig auf Touren kommt es erst bei 20-22 Grad.
Und genau diese 22 Grad würde ich anstreben.
Erst dann kommen alle Krankheiten und __ Parasiten richtig durch, sofern welche da sind und man kann handeln.
Bei 13 Grad kommt einfach kaum was zum Ausbruch und erst im Teich stellt man dan im Hochsommer fest, das etwas nicht stimmt.
Das möchte man ja mit einer Quarantäne auch verhindern.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Feb. 2018)

Nun gut, die Temperaturen sollten erreichbar sein, aber bis die dann in den Teich umziehen können... das dauert sicherlich bis Mai/Juni


----------



## Teich4You (19. Feb. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Nun gut, die Temperaturen sollten erreichbar sein, aber bis die dann in den Teich umziehen können... das dauert sicherlich bis Mai/Juni


Das finde ich ganz normal.
Auch der Altbestand sollte bereits 2-3 Wochen die Chance haben sein Immunsystem zu aktivieren.
Vorher kommt bei mir auch keiner in den Teich.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Feb. 2018)

Einfacher wäre es, die gekauften Koi so lange beim Händler zu lassen, bis die Temp. im Teich passt.
Dann direkt rein oder Quarantäne vorher.

Wenn natürlich eine "Quarantäne" zwingend notwendig ist, dann muß eben auch dazu eine kleine Filteranlage gebaut werden.

Wenn die Wassertemp. höher als die Raumtemp. ist, kann es im Kellerchen nett feucht werden.
---------

Wolltest Du nicht den Teich größer bauen?
Wäre es da nicht günstiger gewesen, mit dem Kaufen von Koi zu warten, bis der fertig ist?
So müssen ja alle Fische irgendwann "kurzfristig" während der Bauphase umsiedeln.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Feb. 2018)

Hach ja, Thorsten, ich weiß, ich konnte nur die Finger nicht davon lassen.
Dass mit der Raumfeuchte ist kein Problem, Entfeuchter ist schon vorhanden und an sich stellt die IH jetzt keine große Herausforderung dar, ich dachte lediglich daran mich noch mal beraten zu lassen  Wichtig war mir nur zu wissen, welche Temperatur am besten geeignet ist und welches Wasser benötigt wird.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> So müssen ja alle Fische irgendwann "kurzfristig" während der Bauphase umsiedeln.


Keine Sorge, müssen sie nicht. Der Teich bleibt bestehen, da ein zweiter gebaut wird. Die Fische bleiben solange im alten Teich, bis der Neue sich von Algenblüte und Co. erholt hat.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Feb. 2018)

Kaufe dir einen Intex Pool - https://www.amazon.de/Intex-Family-...pID=41VjHUi8CfL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Dort kannst du deine erworbenen Fische schön und vernünftig hältern & eventuell auch gleich groß ziehen, bis sie in den Teich müssen..
Temperatur würde ich auf min. 18-20 Grad anheben. 

Zum Teichbau: 

Stelle deinen Plan doch mal vor ..


----------



## Ida17 (19. Feb. 2018)

Hey Fabian, der Pool sieht gut aus und hat natürlich mehr wie 500l. Der kommt in den Einkaufswagen. 
Der Trött hier ist ja mein Teichbautrött  Hoffentlich gibt der Wetterdienst auch sein Ok, so dass der Bau übernächstes Wochenende starten kann, Infos und Bilder folgen


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Feb. 2018)

Ah  - Muss ich mir Abends mal durchlesen ..

Bei uns geht es wohl Ende Mai - Anfang Juni los..


----------



## Ida17 (20. Feb. 2018)

So, ich hab's getan! Der 1. Container kommt jetzt schon am Freitag, da wird gebuddelt was das Zeug hält


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> So, ich hab's getan! Der 1. Container kommt jetzt schon am Freitag, da wird gebuddelt was das Zeug hält


Fotos nicht vergessen


----------



## DbSam (20. Feb. 2018)

Kein Frost im Pott?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (20. Feb. 2018)

Frost?   
Ham wa, aber wat soll's! Der Boden ist so oder so steinhart durch den ganzen Schutt, da kommt's auf den Frost auch nicht mehr an


----------



## DbSam (20. Feb. 2018)

Gut, im Pott ist es doch etwas wärmer als im Gebirge. 
Hier herrscht seit mindestens zwei Wochen Dauerfrost, selbst an den zwei drei schönen sonnigen Tagen sind nur die obersten Zenitimeter aufgetaut.
Da möchte ich jetzt kein Loch buddeln wollen. Ich meine der Bagger schafft das schon, aber die ganzen Nebenarbeiten ...
Vorteil aber: Man macht vielleicht nebenbei mit den Baufahrzeugen, etc. nicht so viel kaputt. 


Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (20. Feb. 2018)

Dankeschön, ich bin gespannt wie es läuft, einen straffen Baustellenplan habe ich mir bereits zurechtgelegt 
Leider müssen nur ein paar Pflanzen weichen, da hoffe ich dann auf besseres Wetter im März so dass ich die umpflanzen kann.


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2018)

Moin allerseits,

hab da noch mal eine kleine Frage zur Innenhälterung: 
Becken steht bereits und hat zur Zeit 14°C, Filter kommt heute Mittag zum Einsatz. 
So weit so gut, jetzt hat aber mein kleiner Heizer mit 50W nicht genug Power, um das Becken auf Temperatur zu bringen  
Könnt Ihr mir ein Heizelement empfehlen, welches ca. 500l dauerhaft auf 22°C hält und was jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig teuer ist?


----------



## Alfii147 (7. März 2018)

Verwenden kannst du die Schego-Heizstäbe ..
Bräuchtest aber einen Temperaturregler dazu!

Ansonsten einen großen Aqaurien-Heizstab 300-500 Watt.

* defekter Link entfernt *
500 Watt Heizstab, anscheinend Koitauglich, siehe Rezession.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir ein Heizelement empfehlen, welches ca. 500l dauerhaft auf 22°C hält und was jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig teuer ist?


Das kommt drauf an wo das Becken steht. In einem Geschlossenenkellerraum kann ein normaller Raumheizer für 10 Euro den Raum auf 20 °C heizen. Die Restlichen 2°C macht dann der Aquariumheizer.
Wenn das Becken draußen auf der Wiese steht dann vielleicht ein Heizkabel im Bodengrund mit einem Regler. Sonst eben Aquarienheizer mit viel Watt. Heizer von Jäger sind eigendlich gut und günstig.


----------



## Ida17 (8. März 2018)

Dankeschön für die Tipps, ich habe mir jetzt den von Jäger bestellt da zu diesem die Rezessionen ganz gut waren 
Totto, das Becken steht im Waschkeller, dort ist es durch den Trockner sowieso etwas wärmer und ich habe direkten Zugang zur Wasserleitung für ordentlich Wasserwechsel. 
Der Raum hat konstante 14°C, bis zu 22°C sollte der Heizer überbrücken können


----------



## Ida17 (14. März 2018)

Sodele,

Ungeduld ist nicht gerade eine Tugend, aber mich juckt es ordentlich die beiden Koi nicht jetzt schon abzuholen 
Rund eine Woche läuft die Anlage ohne Zucken, allerdings bereitet mir der ph-Wert und der CO²-Gehalt ein wenig Sorge.
Sonntag ergaben sich diese Messwerte mithilfe des Tröpfchentests:

Temperatur: 15°C

pH-Wert: 8-8,5
kH: 10
GH: 12
O²: 8mg/l
CO²: 4mg/l
NO²: nicht gemessen
NO³: nicht gemessen

Da mir der pH-Wert zu hoch erscheint, habe ich zur Hälfte Wasser gewechselt und einen Tannenzweig reingehängt.
Gestern habe ich dann noch mal gemessen, bei 17,5°C:

pH-Wert: 8-8,5
kH: 7
GH: 11
O²: 8mg/l
CO²: 3mg/l
NO²: <0 mg/l
NO³: <0mg/l

Jemand eine Idee wie ich den pH-Wert gesenkt kriege und der CO²-Gehalt sich auf normal einpendelt?


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wie ich den pH-Wert gesenkt kriege und der CO²-Gehalt sich auf normal einpendelt?


Ja, Fische einsetzen.
Ohne eben diese wird die Anlage nie "wirklich" in Betrieb gehen können, da die Koi eben die von dir genannten Werte wesentlich beeinflussen.


----------



## Ida17 (14. März 2018)

Dass die Fische die Werte verändern werden, wusste ich vorher auch schon, aber Du sagtest doch die Anlage muss für mindestens 4 Wochen laufen oder?
Ich hab nur ein bisschen Bammel, dass der pH-Wert zu hoch ist und dadurch der CO² zu niedrig gehalten wird 

Ich bin ja noch Anfänger und möchte soweit es geht alles richtig machen; klar könnte ich für teuer Geld die Koi auch beim Händler lassen, aber ein bisschen autark möchte man ja doch sein


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> aber Du sagtest doch die Anlage muss für mindestens 4 Wochen laufen oder?


Ich sagte das es Sinn macht, weil man dann Schwachstellen feststellen kann.

Ohne Fische fährt eine neue Anlage nunmal nicht ein.
Mit Fischen ist es auch nervig und bedarf der Überwachung.
Es ist halt ein kleiner Teufelskreis.

Ohne Die Ausscheidungen der Fische hat der Filter nix zu tun.
KH und CO2 werden nicht verändert.
Dementsprechend bleibt auch der pH Wert wie er ist.
Die Fische kannst du daran langsam gewöhnen.
Danach wird sich zeigen wie die Anlage sich entwickelt.

Irgendwann muss man halt anfangen.
Viel Wasser wechseln, kein Futter die ersten beiden Wochen und dann entwickelt sich das Ganze schon.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Biomasse, Biomasse, Biomasse 
Wie Flo schon schreibt, funktioniert dies ohne Fische, Ausscheidungen usw. aber nicht..

Habe auch einen PH Wert von derzeit 8.03. War letzte Woche aber auch schon bei 8.21.
Somit Co2 ~ 5-6 .. 

Wenn du deinen Neuankömmlinge einsetzt und zum füttern anfängst, sinkt dieser ..
Das solltest du relativ schnell merken, in den kleinen Becken..


----------



## lollo (15. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie Flo schon schreibt, funktioniert dies ohne Fische, Ausscheidungen usw. aber nicht..


Hallo,

 dann nimmste einfach den Mittelstrahl um das zu beschleunigen. 
In Biotopen ohne Fische funktioniert das auch.


----------



## Ida17 (15. März 2018)

Na gut Ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich hol die Fische jetzt am Samstag ab und geh vorher für kleine Teichbekloppte in den Keller


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Dann kannst du das mit dem Mittelstrahl, auch getrost sein lassen


----------



## Teich4You (19. März 2018)

Hier die Antworten in Bezug auf deinem anderen Thread:

Mensch dein Keller sieht ja aus wie geleckt! 

Wegen der Folie; mach dir keine IIllusionen.
Ob sandfarben, blau, türkies oder irgendwas anderes helles....alles wird nach spätestens 1 Jahr voller Algen sein und dann ist es dunkel oder zumindest dunkelgrün.
Daher sehe ich keinen Nutzen darin mehr Geld auszugeben als nötig.
Nimm olivgrün, oder gleich schwarz.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. März 2018)

100%

Faltenfreie Verlegung vor Ort wäre auch schön.

Wenn nicht- EPDM- Folie lässt sich gut verlegen, ist sehr flexibel und altert ggf. nicht so wie PVC.
Mit speziellen Klebebändern auch klebbar, Falten kann man mit Polymerklebern wie Sikaflex 221 etc. auch fixieren.
Oder man überklebt die Falten mit dem einseitig klebenden Nahtabdeckband.

geaplan.de

---
Was habt ihr eigentlich für einen "finalen" Plan zu Verrohrung, (Vor)Filter und Pumpen, Biokammer etc.?


----------



## center (19. März 2018)

Mit der Folienfarbe hab ich beim Bau garnicht so sehr drüber nachgedacht.
Ich hab schwarz. Stand heute würde ich auch lieber etwas anderes nehmen.
Vielleicht ein türkis. (Sieht dann vielleicht nach Meer aus) oder was anderes helles. Wirkt dann sicherlich freundlicher.
Und meine Wände sind nie so mit Algen bewachsen, dass man die Folienfarbe nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. März 2018)

Hallo Ida,

die Folienwahl, hat auch mich beschäftigt..
Was nehme ich nur, PVC oder vll. doch PE?

Wahl ist auf 2.0 mm PVC Folie in __ Olive gefallen.

Hier kann ich Dir auch Preise nennen:

~54 QM 2.0 mm Olive Folie + PP 500g Vlies thermisch verfestigt
Inkl. verschweißen usw.

= 1180 €


----------



## Ida17 (19. März 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mensch dein Keller sieht ja aus wie geleckt!



Erstmal Dankeschön, ich bin halt recht ordentlich  

Zur Folie: 
Olivgrün und Türkis sind nicht so mein Ding, deshalb würde ich gerne Sandfarbene nehmen. Sicherlich bildet sich da ein Biofilm drauf, soll er auch!, aber dann sieht der Teich nicht wie ein dunkles Loch im Garten aus. Der kleine Teich hat eine EPDM-Folie, ist aber auch recht dunkel. 
Ich bin da hin und hergerissen; einerseits lässt sich EPDM schöner verlegen und hält fast ewig, PVC dagegen ist etwas günstiger und gibt es halt auch in anderen Farben.  
Die Größe spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle, ich befinde mich derzeit bei fast 200 Quadratmeter, das ist eine Menge 

Zur Filtertechnik: 
Zur meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich deutlich zurückrudern musste. Es wird erstmal keine Verrohrung stattfinden, da ich das Problem mit dem stehendem Wasser in den Rohren nicht umgehen kann und ein Filterkeller von der Oberregierung nicht erwünscht ist. Sobald mehr Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung steht, werde ich nachrüsten. Ich musste leider viele Kompromisse eingehen, sonst wäre es gar nicht zum Neubau gekommen  
Gefiltert wird mit einem CBF-350 C mit 10.000l Eco-Pumpe; klein, ich weiß, aber durchaus noch erweiterbar.

Schade, schade, aber wenn man allein auf dem Feld steht, versucht man möglichst dem Streit aus dem Weg zu gehen und es allen komfortabel zu machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Es wird erstmal keine Verrohrung stattfinden, da ich das Problem mit dem stehendem Wasser in den Rohren nicht umgehen kann und ein Filterkeller von der Oberregierung nicht erwünscht ist. Sobald mehr Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung steht, werde ich nachrüsten. Ich musste leider viele Kompromisse eingehen, sonst wäre es gar nicht zum Neubau gekommen
> Gefiltert wird mit einem CBF-350 C mit 10.000l Eco-Pumpe; klein, ich weiß, aber durchaus noch erweiterbar.



Das ist ärgerlich und wird irgendwann zu einem "Fast-Neubau" werden.
Nimm EPDM- die kannst du in 10 Jahren noch komplett zrückklappen und Rohre und BA verlegen.

Neben dem Biofilm gibte es grünen Bewuchs und auch manchmal so eine Art "Schwarzschimmel", der sogar PVC- Poolfolien durch- und  bevölkert.
Mein "sandfarbener Beton" sieht übrigens auch nicht besser aus. Alles da von schwarz bis grün.

Auch PEHD in Blau- in dieser schönen Inenhälterung- bekam irgendwann grün.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271

Kein Teich ist gleich- manche haben Glück und im Teich mit Natur und Fischen blitzblanke Folie, was aber auch nachteilig sein kann....
-----------------
Es ist übrigens auch möglich, *Rohre und BA zu verlegen- aber die Folie über den BA noch intakt zu lassen*.
Dann mußt Du nur später....den Teich leeren und die Folie aufschneiden (nur das Loch am BA), Dichtmittel zwischen, Ring aufschrauben. Fertig.

Die BA musst Du bis dahin am Besten mit Sandsäckchen auffüllen, damit die Folie sich dort nicht reindrückt.
Die zupfelst Du dann aus dem BA raus.

Das kostet Dich jetzt vielleicht die 3-4 BA und ein paar KG125 nach Zacky- Art angebunden.
Die Rohre verlegst Du schon in Richtung gedachten  "Filterkeller".

Vom Skimmer ebenso- Flansch in Teichwand einbauen, Folie heil lassen (vielleicht eine Stüropor-Platte reinsetzen) und Rohr verlegen....

Ebenso Rückläufe....wenigstens Flansche in die Wand einbauen und 0,5m Rohr weg vom Teichrand...

*Hauptsache Du musst nicht mehr an die Teichfolie ran!*

Apropo Teichkante und späterer Filterkeller:
Beachte bei der jetzigen geplanten Teichwasseroberkante/ Teichrand, dass der Filterkeller vielleicht so 20cm höher sein muß, als Teichwasermax....

Oder Du gehst von der späteren maximalen Höhe des Filterkellers aus (Terrasse z.B.) und baust dementsprechend den Teichrand.

Viel Glück beim Verhandeln!


----------



## Teich4You (19. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> ur meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich deutlich zurückrudern musste.


Okay das ist natürlich nicht schön, aber dann würde ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nochmal überlegen. 
Du hast ja nun quasi bei allem Eingeständnisse gemacht. 
Am Ende wird es ein großer Gartenteich und kein Koiteich.
Gerade die Verrohrung nachrüsten....das willst du nicht machen.

Ich würde nochmal drüber nachdenken ob es wirklich sein muss.
Wenn das Ding steht und Fische drin sind und dann nicht rund läuft gibt es noch wesentlich mehr Probleme.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. März 2018)

Sicher muss man mal Zugeständnisse machen und Kompromisse eingehen.
Aber bei den Wichtigen Sachen sollte man dies vermeiden, gerade bei Filtertechnik, ärgert man sich dann.
Denn die heißt oft Schlechte Wasserwerte und Aussehen des Teiches, mehr Aufwand und auch mehr Kosten für Reinigung.
Zum Schluss der Umbau der wieder Geld Koste.
Am Schlimmsten ist dann die Zeit die man sich geärgert hat, weil man nicht gleich alles so umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es ein großer Gartenteich und kein Koiteich.



Naja, dass würde ich jetzt nicht so stehen lassen. Es wird ja primär ein Koiteich, nur leider vorerst nicht mit der eigentlich geplanten Technik. 
Den Filterkeller kann ich leider nicht mehr zur Terrasse hinbauen, da der Platz schon weitesgehend vom Teich eingenommen wurde. Das heißt, ich müsste den Keller weiter in den Garten verlegen, was wiederum schwierig wird, da dort die Bäume stehen. Zum Glück haben wir beim Baggern keine Wurzeln der alten Kirsche getroffen, das kann nur bedeuten, dass diese genau hinter dem Teichrand liegen, weiter ins Grundstücksinnere  



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens auch möglich, *Rohre und BA zu verlegen- aber die Folie über den BA noch intakt zu lassen*.
> Dann mußt Du nur später....den Teich leeren und die Folie aufschneiden (nur das Loch am BA), Dichtmittel zwischen, Ring aufschrauben. Fertig.



Meinst Du damit, dass die Rohre unter der Folie vorverlegt werden? Das würde bedeuten, dass mein Problem mit dem stehendem Wasser wohl gelöst wäre 
Da bleibt aber immer noch der Platz für den Filterkeller... ich habe gar keinen mehr, der Teich ist zu groß geworden


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Denn die heißt oft Schlechte Wasserwerte und Aussehen des Teiches, mehr Aufwand und auch mehr Kosten für Reinigung.



Kein schlechter Einwand, aber bislang hatte ich in den 3 Teichjahren keine schlechten Wasserwerte, obwohl ich doch einen gut gefüllten Teich hatte. 
Mein kleiner Teich hat in den 3 Jahren keinen nennenswerten Schlamm angesetzt, sollte es bei dem Großen dann anders sein?
Mein Plan wäre es vorerst mit einem guten Schlammsauger den Grund abzusaugen, dabei würde ich ja auch einen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.
Der m³ Wasser kostet bei uns nur ein Appel und Ei und da wir einen Brunnen für Grundwasser haben fallen bei mir schon mal keine Kosten an


----------



## ThorstenC (20. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit, dass die Rohre unter der Folie vorverlegt werden? Das würde bedeuten, dass mein Problem mit dem stehendem Wasser wohl gelöst wäre



Richtig


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Naja, dass würde ich jetzt nicht so stehen lassen. Es wird ja primär ein Koiteich, nur leider vorerst nicht mit der eigentlich geplanten Technik.



Also wird es ein Gartenteich und kein Koiteich. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Den Filterkeller kann ich leider nicht mehr zur Terrasse hinbauen, da der Platz schon weitesgehend vom Teich eingenommen wurde.



Wenn es nur um Platz geht, würde ich lieber den Teich kleiner machen und für eine gute Filterung sorgen.

Ein Spruch den ich mal gelesen habe:
Kompromisse beim Teichbau gehen immer zu lasten der Fische.
Aber nur für die Fische wird der Teich gebaut.


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2018)

Nana keine Schwarzmalerei hier, zu Lasten der Fische wird es nicht gehen.
Kleiner bau ich den Teich nicht, sonst komm ich nicht auf das Volumen. Du vergisst, dass da auch eine Menge Pflanzen reinkommen, die zur Wasserqualität beitragen sollen.

Gibt es denn solch arge Bedenken, was Schlammsauger betrifft?


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2018)

Die Definition "Koiteich" gefällt mir nur persönlich nicht, da ich nicht die Absicht habe einen Koipool zu bauen.
An die ein oder andere Pflanze werden die Fische kommen, aber bislang hat keiner der Pflanzen im Altteich Schaden genommen. Im Gegenteil wachsen diese prächtig und der lästige Laich von den Rotfedern (klebt immer an irgendeiner Pflanze) ist ein heiß begehrtes Frühstück bei den Koi. 

Das Thema ist kontrovers, bei dem einen klappt es ohne geballte Technik und der nächste kommt nicht ohne aus. 
Ein Bekannter von mir, wohnt auch nicht weit weg, hat einen Koipool mit aufwendiger Filtertechnik, ohne Pflanzen... und die Tiere sind reihenweise krank. 
Keiner meiner Koi ist bislang krank geworden (außer ein paar Karpfenpocken, die wieder verschwunden sind) und ich habe keine Wahnsinnsfilteranlage.
Da kann also was dran sein? 

Nun denn, ich überlege mir noch etwas zu meinem Problem und wie ich es am besten lösen kann.


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir, wohnt auch nicht weit weg, hat einen Koipool mit aufwendiger Filtertechnik, ohne Pflanzen... und die Tiere sind reihenweise krank.
> Keiner meiner Koi ist bislang krank geworden (außer ein paar Karpfenpocken, die wieder verschwunden sind) und ich habe keine Wahnsinnsfilteranlage.



Diese Aussagen sind beide pauschal und unterliegen etlichen Einflussfaktoren die hier nicht ersichtlich sind.
Daher sind sie nicht einfach so nebeneinander zu setzen.

Ich kann nur in sofern beraten, wie ich überzeugt bin, dass es am Ende auch funktioniert.
Bei dem von dir vorgestellten Vorhaben bin ich nicht überzeugt. 
Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert, aber ich werde mich dahingehend nun zurückhalten.
Sicherlich gibt es andere die dahingehend überzeugter sind und wissen wie man es machen kann.
Ich bin und bleibe neugierig wie es wird und beobachte natürlich weiter.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Keiner meiner Koi ist bislang krank geworden (außer ein paar Karpfenpocken, die wieder verschwunden sind) und ich habe keine Wahnsinnsfilteranlage.
> Da kann also was dran sein?


Ich sehe das auch so. Generationen von Koi und Karpfen sind in Naturteichen groß geworden und gesund geblieben..... (auch in Japan)....ist nach meiner Meinung nur die Frage wie viele Fische auf wie viel Wasser.
Oder anders. Wenn ich meinen Teich überbesetze, muss ich viel Filtern und versuchen das Wasser sehr Sauber zu halten, damit keine Krankheitskeime überhand nehmen.


----------



## Ida17 (21. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Teich überbesetze, muss ich viel Filtern und versuchen das Wasser sehr Sauber zu halten, damit keine Krankheitskeime überhand nehmen.


Absolut. Wenn ich einen hohen Besatz habe und wenig Wasser, muss ich zwangsläufig einen hohen Aufwand für die Filterung betreiben.
Drum möchte ich den Teich um keinen Preis noch kleiner machen, da ich meinen Fischen genug Platz zum Schwimmen bieten möchte. 
Wiederum möchte ich keinen Überbesatz haben und vor lauter Fisch kein Wasser mehr sehen. Es gibt kleine Anlagen mit viel Technik wo mehr als 50 Koi ihr Dasein fristen, aber ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass ich so viele Tiere haben möchte. Auch sind meine Koi keine Jumbo oder werden diese Marke auch nur ansatzweise erreichen können. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Diese Aussagen sind beide pauschal und unterliegen etlichen Einflussfaktoren die hier nicht ersichtlich sind.
> Daher sind sie nicht einfach so nebeneinander zu setzen.


Damit ist die Antwort doch schon gegeben, Florian. Jeder Teich ist anders, aber viel Technik muss nicht immer bedeuten, dass sie auch das gewünschte Ergebnis liefert.
Natürlich wäre es mir lieber gewesen, wenn ich mehr Unterstützung für mein Vorhaben bekommen hätte. Wir haben in diesem Fred auch etliche Seiten diskutiert und für alle Tipps bin ich Euch sehr dankbar! Nur finde ich es sehr schade, dass über mich gleich das Dach hereinbricht, wenn ich leider Umwege gehen muss. 
Was die Überzeugung angeht, nun denn... vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn das System läuft. 

Ich möchte an der Stelle auch noch mal betonen, dass ich zwar vorhabe mit einem TF zu filtern, aber nicht gleich von Anfang an. Drum könnte ich die BAs verlegen, aber zum Einsatz kämen sie erst später, von daher brauche ich den Schlammsauger so oder so.


----------



## DbSam (21. März 2018)

Hallo Ida,

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie im Moment Deine Planung genau aussieht.

Wenn eine spätere technische Erweiterung schon geplant ist, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die Verrohrung unter der Folie schon jetzt vollständig anlegen/einbauen.
Nichts spricht dagegen Deine kleine Pumpe auch jetzt schon an den Bodenablauf anzuschließen.
Zur Zeit nicht benötigte Rohre/Folienflansche können auch schon richtig angelegt werden. Diese entweder als Rücklauf nutzen oder mit Absperrscheiben o.ä. sicher verschließen.
Natürlich muss der Platz der Filteranlage und die Verrohrung halt schon jetzt zumindest grob geplant und ein Plätzchen dafür gefunden werden. Und wer sagt denn, dass die Filteranlage unmittelbar an den Teich angrenzen muss?

Das wären meine Überlegungen in Deiner Lage ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (21. März 2018)

Danke Carsten,

wenn es mir gelingt die Rohre bei dem steinharten Boden zu verlegen, gucken diese später hinter dem Erdwall heraus und dort kann man sie ja mit Deckeln versehen und solange eine Platte drüber legen. Wenn irgendwann der Filterkeller gebaut wird, knüpfe ich am Rohrende an und kann fröhlich weiter verlegen.
Naja, so der Gedanke.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. März 2018)

Da du ja einen Kombiteich bauen möchtest ( Schwimmen mit Koi ) würde ich auch empfehlen die Rohre unter die Folie zu legen.
Bei uns sind die Schläuche im Teich verlegt, diese sind mit Steinen abgedeckt.
Da wir nur gelegentlich im Wasser Schwimmen geht das.
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder in der Stück für Stück die Entstehung deines Teiches Dokumentiert sind.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> wenn es mir gelingt die Rohre bei dem steinharten Boden zu verlegen, gucken diese später hinter dem Erdwall heraus und dort kann man sie ja mit Deckeln versehen und solange eine Platte drüber legen. Wenn irgendwann der Filterkeller gebaut wird, knüpfe ich am Rohrende an und kann fröhlich weiter verlegen.
> Naja, so der Gedanke.



Ein ´wunderbarer Gedanke. 
Bedenke- jetzt schon die Höhen etc. in Gedanken zu planen.
Verrohrung durch den Garten in Richtung Filterkeller z.B. möglichst in mind. 40-50cm Tiefe als "Frostschutz" je nach örtlichen Begebenheiten..
Rohre bitte nie in geschlossenen Bogen nach oben verlegen, sondern immer mit etwas Gefälle (in Flußrichtung ganz gut).

Und wie schon geschrieben- es ist einfach die BA und Flansche plus Rohre jetzt schon einzubauen und die Folie noch nicht dort aufzuschneiden.


----------



## Teich4You (21. März 2018)

Lektüre: http://www.koi-hobby.de/alles_ueber_koi/allgemeines/todsunden_der_koihaltung.html

http://www.koi-hobby.de/alles_ueber_koi/allgemeines/koiteich_ohne_filter.html


----------



## DbSam (21. März 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> wenn es mir gelingt die Rohre bei dem steinharten Boden zu verlegen


genialer und unerwarteter Tipp:
Dann warte bis er wieder aufgetaut ist. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (22. März 2018)

Carsten, der Boden ist aufgetaut, nach 40cm befindet sich aber die Schlackeschicht und die ist nur mühsam zu durchwühlen. Hat inetwa den Charakter wie Dein persönlicher Steinbruch


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2018)

Tja Ida,

was soll ich sagen?
Ich glaube, ich hätte meinen persönlichen Steinbruch sehr, sehr gern gegen Deine Schlackeschicht eingetauscht:
 
vs.
 
Ein Traum ...  

Was ich jetzt an Deiner Stelle tun würde:
Auf keinen Fall zu diesem Zeitpunkt wegen ein paar Stunden Arbeit und im Vergleich relativ wenig Euro auf einen Bodenablauf verzichten.
Wenn die Schlackeschicht wirklich so widerspenstig und kein Minibagger mehr in der Nähe ist, würde ich mir einen Abbruchhammer ausleihen und mir damit den Weg 'freischaufeln' ...
Keine Pumpe am Teichgrund, keine Schläuche, nichts was über den Rand geführt und dauernd wieder versteckt werden muss, ...
Und gerade auch weil Ihr in dem Teich vielleicht auch baden wollt ...

Aber das musst letztendlich Du entscheiden ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (22. März 2018)

Schaurig schön!  

Wenn das Wetter es wieder zulässt, gibt's neue Bilder und einen weiteren Bericht über den Baufortschritt


----------



## Ida17 (3. Apr. 2018)

Moinsen,

es war eine harte Verhandlung... 

Ich habe nun die BAs bestellt; ganz gewöhnliche, doofe BAs mit Deckel, in DN 110. 
Da mein Teich geschätzt nur zwischen 20 - 30 Kubikmeter haben wird, reichen 2 BAs mit einem Skimmer wohl aus. 

So, jetzt noch ein paar plöde Fragen meinerseits: Wenn ich die jetzt schon installiere... gepfiffen auf das stehende Wasser, die Teile müssen ja auf Dichtigkeit geprüft werden, ist das so einfach, wie es auf den Bildern aussieht? Eingeschlämmt in Sand und der Flansch auf die Folie geschraubt, evt. den Kasten vom BA noch mit Dichtmittel an die Folie geklebt? Hält das überhaupt bei EPDM oder muss ich da ein besonderes Dichtmittel nehmen? 

Und wie werden die PVC-Rohre gelegt? Nur gesteckt oder kommt da auch noch zwischen die einzelben Verbindungen Dichtmittel?


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2018)

Glückwunsch!
Richtige Entscheidung!

Das erste Rohr von den Ba abgehend wird am BA eingeklebt.
Es passt ein KG110 Innen rein oder die Muffe eines KG125 aussen auf den Ba Anschluß rauf- mit kleinen Tricks.
Bilder davon gibt es irgendwo bei zacky´s Teichbau (und dort habe ich das zum 1. Mal so gesehen!) und bei semperit.
Ich würde Dir zu KG125 raten- kostet nicht viel mehr Geld als KG 110 ist aber etwas von Vorteil bei der Hydraulik/ Förderhöhe.

Wenn BA und die gesteckten (Muffen und Dichtringe) KG- Rohre liegen, dann kann man die BA auch erst "provisorisch" zum Abdrücken verschließen.
Ein Stück EPDM- Folie mit dem Anpreßring zwischenschrauben z.B. und dann auf der Filterkellerseite ein Rohr senkrecht aufstecken und füllen...beobachten.

Die Rohre immer mit leichtem Anstieg in Richtung Filterkeller verlegen, damit Luft raus kann.

Sieht man ebenso bei semperit sehr ordentlich.
Es kann beim zusammenstecken schnell mal ein Dichtring verrutschen....oder vergessen werden.
Ist vielen schoneinmal passiert- mir auch.

Den Wandskimmer kann man mit einer Platte/ Dichtung/ Schrauben verschließen.
Das siehst Du ebenfalls bei semperit sehr schön!

Wenn Du KG Rohre absägst, dann unbedingt vorne eine Fase anschleifen.
Sonst beschädigt die scharfe Kante die Dichtung oder drückt sie nach hinten.
Bandschleifer macht sich hervorragend. Oder Schwingschleifer...

KG- Formstücke wie Knie, Abzweige haben je nach Hersteller zwei feine gegenüberligende Gußnähte aussen.
Auch diese sollte man kurz mit einem Messer entgraten.
Ich hatte da einmal eine Tropfstelle.

Wenn Du die BA noch verschlossen lassen willst, Innen mit Sandsäcken etc.auffüllen, damit der Wasserdruck nicht die EPDM- Folie so stark nach Innen beult.
Du musst dann noch nicht mal den Ba und Folie eindichten und verschrauben.

Wenn die BA eingedichtet werden, Loch ausschneiden, Folie reinigen und ein wenig Polymerdichtmittel Sikaflex 221 oder ähnliches zwischen Folie und BA dünn auftragen.
Ebenso zwischen Anpressring und Folie dünn was zwischen.
Ring rauf, Schrauben durch und sachte ringsherum anziehen, 2..3 Min warten und sachte nachziehen.

Die orangefarbenen KG- Rohre kann man mit PVC- Kleber wie Tangit oder Griffon am BA. Anschluß ankleben.
Solltest Du aus "Sicherheitsgründen" wegen der höheren Steifigkeit und der doppelten Dichtlippe die grünen KG- Rohre (KG 2000) nehmen wollen, dann erst ein Stück KG orange ankleben und mit KG 2000 weiter per Muffe/ Dichtung stecken.

Vaseline hilft ungemein beim zusammenstecken der Rohre und wenn man mal etwas wieder auseinanderziehen muß.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Apr. 2018)

Danke Thorsten,

da ich zum ersten Mal mit KG-Rohren arbeite, wollte ich mich doch lieber absichern vorher


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Apr. 2018)

Gern geschehen. Bei Fragen- fragen.

KG -Rohre auch immer fachgerecht verlegen- so dass die Muffen der Rohre immer da sind, wo das Wasser herkommt, reinfließt.
Klingt zwar banal- haben aber auch schon einige andersherum verlegt.
Es verleitet ja auch dazu, erst ein Rohr mit Muffe in den BA einzukleben....und dann ist die Muffe auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2018)

Söö,

irgendwie bin ich ja etwas blöd... ich hätte es bei dem Fred belassen sollen, damit man direkt diskutieren kann... aber hätte, hätte Fahrradkette  

Zu @DbSam: Der Skimmer kommt dahin, von wo der Wind weht. Na klar und damit genau entgegengesetzt von der Stelle, wo ich ihn anfangs gedanklich hatte. Nämlich neben dem Rücklauf auf diesem Bild in rot, dabei müsste er zum grünen Punkt  (Windrichtung in blau) 
  

Gott sei Dank, dass Du das noch mal gesagt hast, das wäre ja schön in die Hose gegangen, ein Gedankenfehler von mir


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Apr. 2018)

Sehr schön mit den BA und den Rückläufen! Glückwunsch- richtige Entscheidung.
So bleibst du später flexibel....wenn es sein muß mit der "Technik" und vermeidest Pumpen und Schläuche im Teich.

Skimmer und Windrichtung. Der Wind dreht aber sehr oft.
Beim mir kommt der "meiste Wind" im Sommer/ Herbst aus westlichen Richtungen....Im Winter oft aus östlichen.

Es gibt auch örtliche Jahresstatistiken windfinder.com. Mit dem dritten Rücklauf kannst Du sicher eine Kreiselströmung später einstellen. Dann kommt bei mäßigem Wind der Dreck immer irgendwann am Skimmer vorbei.

Aber nimm jetzt einmal den "grünen" Punkt.

EPDM lässt sich gut verlegen..aber eben mit Falten. Vielleicht verklebst Du die größten Falten einfach mit dem Nahtabdeckband von geaplan.de. Das fällt später optisch kaum auf- aber Du vermeidest dort Gammelecken.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2018)

Mein Dank gilt Euch, weil Ihr hartnäckig drauf bestanden und auch Recht damit habt  

Der Wind kommt bei uns so gut wie immer aus Westen, vereinzelt aber auch aus dem Osten, das stimmt. 
So ganz absichern kann man sich ja nie, den Kescher muss ich so oder so schwingen, allein durch den Kirschbaum. 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich ganz froh über den Baumbestand bin, denn so liegt dieser Teich nur bis zum Mittag in der Sonne und nicht wie der Kleine von morgens an bis zum frühen Abend. 

Wenn der Skimmer an dem grünen Punkt platziert wird, nicht jetzt aber später, stört er auch nicht in der Regenerationszone. Der grüne Punkt ist bei ca. 1,40m Tiefe, da wächst nichts.


----------



## DbSam (18. Apr. 2018)

Vielleicht hätte ich im anderen Thread besser "in Hauptwindrichtung in Deinem Garten" schreiben sollen. Diese ist auch abhängig von örtlichen Gegebenheiten, da hilft der Windfinder manchmal etwas weniger ... 


Du wirst ihn nun schon an der richtigen Stelle platzieren,
Gruß Carsten


Edit:
Wie Du eben auch selber schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Apr. 2018)

Die beiden Bodenabläufe wären etwas mittiger Besser gewesen.
So sind sie dicht am Rand und dem Übergang zur Wand. (sieht auf dem Foto so aus) 
Dort hat man oft Falten in der Folie oder die Wand stößt ggf. schon an den Rand der Deckel der BA.

Du kannst die Rücklaufflansche und den des Skimmers schon fertig an die Folie eindichten.
das abgehende KG- Rohr klebt man ja nur bis zur Flanschmitte ein.

Von der Teichseite kann man nach dem Eindichten der Folie dann ebenfalls ein Stück KG- Rohr oder KG- Rohr mit Muffe durch den Flanschanpressring in den Flansch einkleben.
Ich mißbrauche dort immer gleich den Polymerkleber, den ich zum andichten der Folie am Flansch verwende.
Und immer gleich frisch in frisch....Flansch eindichten. Folie Innen rausschneiden und KG- Rohr von der Teichseite einkleben.
Guck mal in meinen LH Tröt, wo ich den einen Rücklauf nachgerüstet habe.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-19

Ich pers. favorisiere dort immer ein Stück KG- Rohr mit Muffe.
Dann ist zwar die Flußrichtung bei den Rückläufen im Teich nicht fachgerecht....aber man kann so einfacher ggf. mit leichten Verjüngungen und Bögen die Einströmgeschwindigkeit und Richtung einstellen.

Beim Skimmer wäre das sogar von der Flußrichtung richtig herum.
Der Flansch zum Skimmer kann auch in einer waagerechten Stufe eingebaut werden, wenn es für Dich einfacher ist.

Verschließen könnte man das dann mit einfachen KG- Muffenstopfen...
Diese bekommt man später aber schwer wieder raus, weil man kaum Fläche zum greifen/ ziehen hat.
Besser ist es wiederum ein kurzes Stück KG- Rohr mit Muffenstopfen zum verschließen reinstecken.
Lässt sich besser greifen....

und wer die Rohrenden und Dichtungen vorher mit Vaseline einreibt hat es auch Jahre später leichter.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen!

Keine Sorge Thorsten, die BAs sind gar nicht so dicht an der Wand 
Mit dem Skimmer muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mache; die gepumpte Version mit Schlauchverbindung hat schon mal nicht funktioniert und wanderte direkt in die Tonne  
Könnt Ihr mir einen Skimmer mit integrierter Pumpe empfehlen? Wie ist der von Aquaforte? Es muss ja vorübergehend erst mal so funktionieren. 

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage und zwar welcher Belüfter ist für 44.000l geeignet? Ich wollte von Hailea die V-Serie nehmen, entweder V30 oder V60, doch weiß ich nicht ob der 60er nicht zu überdimensioniert ist?


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Apr. 2018)

Ich würde mir eine Pumpe von Thomas zulegen ..
Leider kann ich dir keinen Link von BGM-Teichtechnik schicken, hat anscheinend gerade Wartungsarbeiten..

https://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/


----------



## Ida17 (24. Apr. 2018)

Sind die effizienter?


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2018)

Thomas und Secoh-Belüfterpumpen sind richtig gut, da leistungsstark und dabei energieeffizient.

Habe ich bei mir auch selbst im Einsatz und bin absolut zufrieden. Gibt es auch hier...bei mir (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Apr. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Sind die effizienter?



Um einiges .. sieht man ganz besonders im direkt Vergleich.
Habe auch eine V30 und V60 noch hier stehen

Aber halt auch teurer..


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2018)

Belüfter...müsste zwischen den beide BA stehen....
Das zieht auch den Schmutz in die Teichmitte.

Ideal wäre natürlich gewesen die Luftleitung in PEHD 20 oder 25mm Wasserrohr unter der Folie zu verlegen und dann per kleinen Flansch durch die Folie durch.

In dem Flansch Gewindemuffe auf 1" Innengewinde einkleben.

Belüfterplatte aus PEHD...kosten nen 50er haben aber kaum Gegendruck.

EPDM feinblasige Belüfterplatten 340...hatte bei mir bis zu 100mbar Gegendruck.
Da kommen demnächst ein paar Messwerte von mir...mit Vergleich der verschiedenen Ausströmet.
Thomas AP40 bringt nix mehr bei 2m Tiefe oder 200mbar.
Thomas AP60 oder 60/80 geht besser.
Secoh  kennt Zacky sich aus.
.....

Skimmer...da hast Du ja schon die Nachteile der gepumpten Skimmer erkannt.
Baue gleich einen Rohr oder Wandskimmer ein und verlege das Rohr in KG 125 oder 110 in die fiktive Ecke für den Filter.
Da kann man sich sicher dann was feines einfallen lassen....

Die einzig sinnvolle Pumpe für den Skimmer wäre ein Luftheberchen.
Der kann auch direkt am Skimmer saugen und den Schmutz in einen Filter pusten.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit,

Belüfterpumpe läuft zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, hier noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an Zacky  Bilder folgen demnächst im Dokutröt!
Skimmer... naja, er läuft... ist jetzt der von Aquaforte geworden, aber bis mir. bzw. meinem Freund aufgefallen ist, dass die Pumpe wohl in einem bestimmten Winkel um Mitternacht, wenn der Vollmond am höchsten steht und die einbeinige Ziege den Berg herunterhüpft, stehen muss damit sie läuft... du meiner Treu!  So viel dazu.

Jetzt komme ich mit einer neuen Technikfrage:

Ich bin nicht zu 100% zufrieden mit dem CBF, er filtert zwar ganz nett, lief mir aber am Wochenende trotz vorheriger Reinigung im ersten Modul komplett über, so dass der Teich über Nacht mehr als 3000l verlor. Finde ich alles andere als witzig, da ich auch schon mal über das Wochenende gar nicht zugegen bin. Merkwürdig ist nur, dass er davor nie einen Mucks von sich gegeben hat und artig lief  
Angeschlossen ist eine 10.000l Pumpe, angeblich soll der Filter für 12.000l geeignet sein. Schön und gut, die Pumpe hat mächtig Flow und prallt volle Kanne in das erste Gehäuse, dass da ein paar "Troppen" drübergehen ist normal. Aber nicht, dass sich so viele Liter von jetzt auf gleich vom Acker machen 

Daher möchte ich den CBF mit einem Compact Sieve II aufrüsten, von den Anschlüssen her wäre das ja kein Problem. Aber was mir gar nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass der Compact Sieve noch höher stehen muss als der CBF. Denn dieser steht bereits auf einem Sockel, da der Teich mit 40cm über der Rasenkante ja fast schon ein "Hochteich" ist. Im Endeffekt müsste dann die Pumpe bis zum Siebfilter 1m überbrücken und da geht doch die Leistung völlig flöten. 

Als was tun? Selber basteln trau ich mir nicht zu, aber welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch für einen gescheiten Vorfilter den man an den CBF anschließen kann? 

Wenn Ihr bei dem Wetterchen noch Hirnschmalz dafür übrig habt, immer her damit, meins ist bereits aufgebraucht


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Jetzt kommt alles zu tragen was vorher mal angemerkt wurde.
Filterkeller und in Schwerkraft und solide Komponenten und alles wäre erledigt gewesen.

Der CBF ist einfach falsch deklariert mit seinem Durchfluss.
IBC mit selbst installierten Zu-Abläufen wären wahrscheinlich besser.
Statt das Geld für einen extra-Vorfilter zusätzlich zum zu kleinen Biofilter zu kaufen, würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und auf andere Filtertechnik setzen.


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2018)

Moin,
hab ja bei mir auch noch den CBF verbaut, funzt auch gut.
Jetzt kommt das aber: An den Übergangsstücken zwischen den Kammern hängen immer __ Fliegen- oder Mückenlarven zu hunderten und die verengen manchmal das Rohr um gut 10-15% und das kann dazu führen das die Kammern überlaufen, ansonsten kann es nicht passieren.
Geh mal mit einer Flaschenbürste (oder Finger) in die Zwischenstücke und schau mal nach.
Bei mir hängt immer alles voll mit schwarzen Larven.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Mathias2508 (11. Juni 2018)

Moin,beim CBF sollte man auch immer darauf achten das die Halterungen für die Schwämme richtig eingebaut sind. Die Pfeile müssen immer in Flussrichtung zeigen. Schau dir mal die Halter genau an, dann wirst du erkennen,das die unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind. Wenn die falsch eingebaut sind läuft der schnell über.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Juni 2018)

Filter ist für so einen großen Teich, noch dazu mit Koibesatz - ABSOLUT ungeeignet!
Mehr kann man dazu leider nicht sagen, besser wird es sicherlich nicht ..


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Filter ist für so einen großen Teich,


Wenn er nur allein den Teich reinigen soll



Alfii147 schrieb:


> ABSOLUT ungeeignet!


Also als Zusatzfilter oder als Schlusselement für die Biologie ganz ok, aber mehr auch nicht, da hast du Recht


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Belüfterpumpe läuft zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, hier noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an Zacky


Ich empfehle dir dich nochmal mit ihm auseinander zu setzen, da er (relativ nahe vor Ort?) ist und Ahnung hat.
Ich denke man wird eine kostengünstige und trotzdem passable Lösung finden, wenn man denn will.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (11. Juni 2018)

10000l/h sind wohl für den CBF zufiel.
Wenn du das Spaltsieb davor Installierst hast du ja gleich weniger Durchfluss und der nachgeschaltet Filter läuft nicht so schnell über.
Auch mit Vorfilter wirst du wohl öfters  die Schwämme ausdrücken.
Aber erst mal sollte das Funktionieren, Später kann man dann die Biologie vergrößern..


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ida,
ich habe an meinem Teich auch den CBF 350 C und davor den CS 2.
Mit dieser Kombi bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich überlege, was der CS 2 alles rausholt und was dann nicht unter der Japanmatte in der ersten Kammer des CBF landet - das ist schon eine ganze Menge. Bei mir laufen aber jetzt nur 6-7000 l/h durch. Mein Teich hat aber auch nur ca. ein Drittel deines Volumens und ich habe auch nur 3 Koi ( 1x 36cm und 2x 65cm). Das passt bei mir ganz gut. 
Die erste Kammer des CBF muss ich ca. 1 x monatlich reinigen die Kammer 2 und 3 dieses Jahr überhaupt noch nicht.

Fazit: Wenn man sich beschränkt ist diese Kombination auch bei Koi geeignet - ich kann den Teichboden und den Bodenablauf in 145cm Tiefe gut erkennen!

Gruß   Peter


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> ich kann den Teichboden und den Bodenablauf in 145cm Tiefe gut erkennen!


Gute Sicht, ist aber nicht gleich gutes Wasser


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt alles zu tragen was vorher mal angemerkt wurde.
> Filterkeller und in Schwerkraft und solide Komponenten und alles wäre erledigt gewesen.


Die Anmerkungen habe ich auch nicht vergessen, Florian. Der Filterkeller ist in Planung, wird aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr in Angriff genommen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir dich nochmal mit ihm auseinander zu setzen, da er (relativ nahe vor Ort?) ist und Ahnung hat.


Zacky wohnt bei/in Berlin und ich in Oberhausen, NRW. Für einen Plausch am Teich verdammt weit weg.



Alfii147 schrieb:


> ABSOLUT ungeeignet!


Na er tut schon was er soll, nämlich reinigen. Mein Problem liegt eher am Flow, der zu viel ist und ich ihn deshalb erweitern möchte.
Darum ging es mir auch bei meiner Frage und ob der CS II dazu eine Lösung wäre.
Oder ob sich eine andere Alternative in gepumpter Version bietet, die sich aber im bezahlbaren Rahmen hält.



krallowa schrieb:


> Geh mal mit einer Flaschenbürste (oder Finger) in die Zwischenstücke und schau mal nach.
> Bei mir hängt immer alles voll mit schwarzen Larven.


Da hab ich nachgeguckt, alles sauber. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hattest Du die Idee gehabt mit den Ablaufverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Modulen oder?
Finde ich äußerst cool und würde ich gerne so nachbauen, das macht den Reinigungsaufwand um einiges leichter 

@PeBo: Klingt doch super, auch wenn es bei mir ein paar mehr Koi sind  Ich muss den Teich auch nicht super klar haben, das ist mir gar nicht so wichtig. 
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich recht sparsam füttere. Die Jungs drehen ihre Runden und grabbeln sich alles aus den Pflanzen raus was lecker ist oder kriegen eine Portion __ Nacktschnecken aus dem Gebüsch.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Zacky wohnt bei/in Berlin und ich in Oberhausen, NRW. Für einen Plausch am Teich verdammt weit weg.


Achso.  
Dachte du wohnst auch bei Berlin.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

Ne, aussem Pott komm ich wech  

Hättse dat jewusst, wärse bei mich vorbeigekomm nach'm Besuch beim Ottlik 

Spaß beiseite: was meint Ihr nun, ist der CS II eine gute Lösung oder doch besser eine Regentonne? 
IBC möchte ich nicht, die finde ich potthässlich.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juni 2018)

Deine Baudoku endet ja technisch gesehen bei den beiden Bodenabläufen und der Verrohrung.
Wohin ging es danach weiter?
Enden die BA in einer Sammelkammer und liegt dort die Pumpe drin oder liegt die Pumpe erst noch provisorisch im Teich und die BA sind noch verschlossen?
Skimmer ebenfalls schon per Flansch verrohrt?

Der CS2 wäre eine weitere Zwischenlösung vor dem CBF.
Die Umwälzung, mech. Filterung und die Biostufe sind ggf. noch immer unzureichend.

In Abhängigkeit vom Besatz und Futter wäre ggf. zumindest ein weiteres Provisorium sinnvoll:
Biostufe mit Helix. Das kann auch eine Kiste sein..
Pumpe- CS- CBF- Biostufe/ __ Hel-X

Dann muß immernoch jemand regelmäßig darauf achten, daß die Pumpe nicht verstopft und CSII und CBF reinigen.
Wenn der Durchfluß des CBF zu gering ist, kann man auch 2 parallel schalten.....das Provisorium erweitern.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

Die Pumpe liegt im Teich, eine Sammelkammer ist noch nicht vorhanden. Die BAs sind deswegen noch zu und warten auf ihren Einsatz  
Der Skimmer ist einer mit integrierter Pumpe, den ich aber des öfteren von seinem Platz verweise, da sich der Oberflächendreck nicht entscheiden kann wo er letztendlich liegen bleiben soll 
Daher bin ich noch unschlüssig, an welcher Stelle ein Standskimmer Sinn machen würde.

Den CBF kann man ja beliebig erweitern und verfüllen, eine Kiste mehr macht den Braten ja nicht fett. 
Auf lange Sicht ist das natürlich keine Lösung, das ist mir klar.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Den CBF kann man ja beliebig erweitern und verfüllen, eine Kiste mehr macht den Braten ja nicht fett.


Eine Kiste mehr löst das Problem nicht.
Das Problem beginnt in Kiste 1 die so arg verdreckt, das sie sehr oft manuell gereinigt werden muss, bevor sie überläuft und das Risiko eines leer pumpen des Teiches besteht.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die BAs sind deswegen noch zu und warten auf ihren Einsatz




Skimmer immer in Hauptwindrichtung.
Rückläufe erzeugen später leichte Kreisströmung und gut.
Vielleicht kannst Du mit dem Auslauf des CBF schon etwas experimentieren und diesen tangential am Teichrand einleiten.

Pumpe- CS II Spaltsieb- Verteiler- 2 x CBF *parallel *wäre ggf. die nächste Provisorienstufe.

Oder noch dahinter eine Helixtonne/ kiste- abhängig von der Koi-Futtermenge die eingeworfen wird.
Die wäre ab einer gewissen Futtermenge- und Besatz vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt.

Überlaufen darf eigentlich ein Filter nicht. Das sollte irgendwo konstruktiv durch ein Überlaufrohr knapp unter OK Kistenrand gelöst sein.
Vielleicht hilft es ja....die Filterkisten auf einer Folie aufzustellen...die irgendwo einen Rohranschluß zum Teich bekommt....

Provisorien halten oft lange. Sie kosten immer etwas Geld- bringen aber oft nette Erfahrungen.
Mann oder Frau müssen nur irgendwann entscheiden, ob man ggf. wartungsärmer und mit geringeren Energiekosten weiter machen möchte.
So lange kann man entspannt den Teich genießen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

Florian, deswegen doch der CS II damit das nicht passiert.
Natürlich bringt eine Kiste mehr, auch mehr Volumen für die Bio, hab mich vielleicht etwas komisch ausgedrückt.

Der Ablauf vom CBF erzeugt jetzt schon eine ganz nette Strömung durch die Pflanzzone. Dort kann sich glücklicherweise nicht viel Gedöns von oben absetzen, da es ja weitergeleitet wird. Zudem hält die Belüftung mir die andere Seite vom Teich frei, aber dennoch sammelt sich der Dreck entweder (von der Terrasse aus guckend) entweder links oder rechts, irgendwie doof... vielleicht doch 2 Skimmer? 

Ich mach mal eine Zeichnung


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2018)

Pumpe CS2 und dann den CBF funktioniert aber nur bis zum Max. Pumpenleistung von knapp unter 7000 Liter netto am CS2. Vor dem CBF musst du dann noch einen Abzweig setzen der leicht erhöht abgeht so das kurz vor überlaufen des CBF die Hauptmenge vom Wasser immer noch zurück in den Teich kann.
Besser wäre es nach dem CS2  zwei Reihen vom CBF zu bauen.
Und dann das ganze einmal für die Bodenabsaugung und einmal für den Skimmer. Weil erst dann hast du so halbwegs ausreichende Umwälzung mit entsprechender Vor- und Feinfilterung. Von der Bioleistung in deinem neuen Teich wird das jedoch bei weitem noch nicht reichen .

Die Kosten für diese Art der Filterung liegt dann jedoch schon bei gebrauchten Trommler mit eingebudeltem BIC.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

Meinst Du der CS II schafft die Pumpenleistung nicht? Er würde ca. 85cm über OK Wasser stehen, da kommt von den 10.000l nicht mehr alles an.

Die Bodenabläufe und Skimmer werden erst mit dem Filterkeller zum Einsatz kommen, daher bleiben die ganz außen vor.
Anbei ist eine Zeichnung (auf die Schnelle), ob das so funktioniert?

Der CS II leitet das Wasser durch 3 oder 4 Kisten vom CBF, bestückt mit Matten und/oder Schwämmen. Von dort ginge es in eine Regentonne mit 210l gefüllt mit __ Hel-x. Jetzt die Preisfrage: kann der Ablauf zum Teich auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Zulauf zur Regentonne sein oder muss dieser zwangsläufig niedriger liegen?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juni 2018)

Den kleinen Aquaforte TF gibt es schon für achthundertfufzich in den Kleinanzeigen neu.
Ist der zu klein, nimmste später zwei.
Der geht ersteinmal gepumpt und später in Schwerkraft.
Schade, daß dieser TF nur 2 Abgänge in KG110 hat.
Das kann man sicher erweitern per Flansch am Gehäuse. dann ist aber die Garantie weg...oder man nötigt nett den Händler dazu diesen einzubauen...mit Garantie.
Wäre ggf. für einen nachfolgenden LH etwas besser.

Wenn ein CB Filter ein "Nadelöhr" ist, was sind dann 3 hintereinander?
Parallel.....wäre besser.
Verlängert aber nur den Abstand bis zum Schäume quetschen- die Du dann doppelt soviel quetschen musst.

Das einzige, was später bei einem Umbau der Provisorien Verwendung finden könnte ist das __ Hel-X.

Rückläufe pro 10m³ in KG110.
Bei gepumpt auch per Rohr über den Teichrand.

Ansonsten später 3  Rückläufe KG 110 per Flansche durch die Folie in ca. 40-50cm Tiefe.
Würde jetzt auch schon gehen, aber ich weiß ja immer nicht was im Winter mit eventuell stillgelegten Rohren voll Wasser so passiert.


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2018)

Einen Vorfilter würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, der holt wirklich eine Menge Schmutz vom Filter fern.
Das ist bei mir gerade im CS2 (nach einem halben Tag):
 
Ich hol da halt einmal am Tag den Schmodder raus - das landet dann nicht mehr im Filter!
So sieht es dann zusammen mit dem Filter aus:
 
 Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum bei dir die erste Stufe komplett übergelaufen ist.
Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal geschildert, ist über den Schwammhalterungen noch 35 mm Platz bis zur Gehäuseoberkante und das auf 47 cm Breite. Das sind also rund 165 Quadrat Zentimeter und jede Kammer ist mit  Dn75 miteinander verbunden.
Also selbst wenn die Japanmatte und die Schwämme komplett zu sind, kann das Wasser ja noch oben drüber ungehindert laufen ohne dass der Filter komplett überläuft.
Hier noch mal zur Verdeutlichung 2 Bilder von dem geöffneten Filter.
   
 Bei mir steht der Filder auf einem extra dafür angefertigten absolut ebenen  Beton-Sockel. Ich habe übrigens nach dem Filter  noch eine Bio Stufe in Form eines bewachsenen Bachlaufes (ca. 5m lang).  Da muss das Wasser also auch noch durch:
 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juni 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich hol da halt einmal am Tag den Schmodder raus



Wenn man das leisten kann und will, eine absolut vertretbare Variante.
Ich gucke wenn ich dran denke zur Zeit alle 3 Wochen mal in meinen Vorfilter....und sehe dann, dass nix zu tun ist.

Auch ich habe mich Anfangs innerlich gewehrt und die Investition gescheut.
Heute bin ich absolut überzeugt, dass man nur so den maximalen Teichspass herausholen kann.
Alles was ich tue, ist meine Fische füttern. Genau so empfehle ich es daher jedem heute.

Wenn ich dann solche Bilder sehe und machen kann, weiß ich nicht was man noch lange herum basteln will.

 
 
 

Und nein, ich fahre kein Porsche in meiner Freizeit oder fliege 2 mal im Jahr auf die Malediven. 
Trotzdem hab ich die Kohle irgendwie zusammen gekratzt und bereue es nicht eine Sekunde.


----------



## center (12. Juni 2018)

also gucken tu ich schon fast jeden Tag, vorallem seit ein Frosch im Vorfiler (SIPA Tonne mit Bürsten) eingezogen ist.
Gibt immer was, dass passieren kann, woran man nicht denkt.
Es muss nur grundlegend erstmal alles funktionieren.
Wieviel Arbeit man damit später hat (sauber machen), das ist eben eine Frage wieviel man für das Hobby ausgegeben will.

Das ist genauso, wie mit der Klarheit des Teiches, je klarer ich ihn haben will um so mehr muss ich investieren. (Strom, Wasser, etc.)


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juni 2018)

Peter:
Auf Deinen Bildern des Filters sieht man schön, was mit den Wasserspiegeln in den Kammern passiert....

Die erste Kammer ist der Pegel am höchsten. Schwämme komplett getaucht.
Hier muß genügend "Höhe" aufgestaut werden für die nachfolgenden Kammern.

Mittlere Schwämme schon oben teilweise trocken und

am Ende die gelben oben trocken.

Der Filter ist einfach nicht für 10m³/h Pumpleistung geeignet.
Das Limit setzt hier einfach der Widerstand der Filtermaterialien und die kleine Zwischenverrohrung der Kästen.
Eigentlich ist der Filter ja "überlaufsicher"- das Wasser würde dann über die letzte Zwischenwand laufen und direkt durch das Rohr zur nächsten Kammer.
Richtig?

Wenn dann was überläuft ist wohl das Rohr zu klein..es sind ja auch von Kammer zu Kammer immer ein paar Verbindungen etc..

Deswegen kann man dahinter nicht weitere Filterkästen hinterschalten.
Das würde den Wasserspiegel der ersten Kammer noch mehr erhöhen..und das Überlaufrisiko.
Nur parallel macht es Sinn.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn ein CB Filter ein "Nadelöhr" ist, was sind dann 3 hintereinander?


Ich habe ja 3 Module hintereinander, aus unbekannten Gründen lief der erste komplett über, die beiden anderen haben bis OK genug Platz.



PeBo schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum bei dir die erste Stufe komplett übergelaufen ist.


Nachdem ich einen Kugelhahn zwischen Pumpemschlauch und Eingang montiert habe, läuft er wieder ohne auch nur einen Troppen zu verlieren... ich schnall das auch nicht 

Meiner steht auf Rasengittersteinen aus Beton, er muss ja irgendwie über den Teichrand drüber. Ich habe noch welche übrig und kann damit einen weiteren Sockel für den CS II bauen, von der Optik her ist das alles vertretbar. Ich sehe, @PeBo, Du hast die UV nach dem CS geschaltet, läuft das so ganz gut? Ich habe mir die 72W UVC geholt, die man natürlich nicht direkt anschließen kann, aber da fällt mir noch was zu ein.



center schrieb:


> also gucken tu ich schon fast jeden Tag, vorallem seit ein Frosch im Vorfiler (SIPA Tonne mit Bürsten) eingezogen ist.


Ich gucke auch jeden Morgen nach dem Rechten, wie der Wasserstand ist, ob einen Pflanze "Kiel oben" schwimmt oder der Filter sich verabschiedet hat. Das habe ich aber auch beim kleinen Teich immer gemacht. Das ist schon so zur Gewohnheit geworden und was gibt es Schöneres als durch das taufrische Gras zu waten und die __ Libellen tanzen zu sehen?  



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und nein, ich fahre kein Porsche in meiner Freizeit oder fliege 2 mal im Jahr auf die Malediven.
> Trotzdem hab ich die Kohle irgendwie zusammen gekratzt und bereue es nicht eine Sekunde.


Tu ich auch nicht, mein Porsche nennt sich Holland-Rad  
Die Bilder von Deinen Fischen sind immer klasse; aber glaube mir, selbst wenn mein Teich klar bis zum Grund wäre, Du glaubst doch nicht, dass meine Koi sich knipsen lassen. Da sind die ganz eitel


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nur parallel macht es Sinn.


Das musst Du mir erklären, wie sieht das denn parallel aus?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juni 2018)

Von der Pumpe (oder dem nachfolgenden Spaltsieb) aus nicht in 6 hintereinander stehenden Kisten, sondern per T-Stück aufteilen und in zwei nebeneinander stehenden Kisten.
Dann hast Du aber wieder Geld für Spaltsieb und 2. CB350 investiert (300,-€?) statt......


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2018)

Achso... und die Kisten hinterher wieder mit einem Rohr und T-Stücken verbunden als ein einziger Ablauf zum Teich... Ginge auch.
Kommt denn da überhaupt genug an bei den Kisten, läuft der CS II nicht leer?


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn man das leisten kann und will, eine absolut vertretbare Variante.



Hallo Florian, ich habe in dem  Unterstand neben dem Teich sowieso mein Teichfutter stehen, da kann ich die 10 Sekunden auch investieren um mal kurz in den Vorfilter zu fassen und das Zeug in den Eimer daneben zu werfen. Da ich per Hand füttere, bin ich sowieso jeden Tag am Teich (oder die Urlaubsvertretung). Das sehe ich also nicht als Arbeit an.



Ida17 schrieb:


> @PeBo, Du hast die UV nach dem CS geschaltet, läuft das so ganz gut? Ich habe mir die 72W UVC geholt, die man natürlich nicht direkt anschließen kann, aber da fällt mir noch was zu ein.


 Ich habe darin keinen Nachteil gesehen, so kann auch kein grober Schmutz das Glas zusetzen.  Die verklumpten Grünalgen werden dann meiner Meinung nach von dem Filter gleich aufgenommen. 

 Thorsten vielen Dank für deine Erklärung, ich denke das ist stimmig. Du hast auch sicherlich recht dass bei Ida, da der Teich größer und auch stärker besetzt ist, meine Filter Lösung sicherlich nicht ausreichend ist.
 Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (13. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Kommt denn da überhaupt genug an bei den Kisten, läuft der CS II nicht leer?


Der CS2 soll eigentlich „leer laufen“ - das heißt möglichst keinen Rückstau vom nachgeschalten Filter - damit sich auf dem Sieb genug absetzen kann!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (23. Aug. 2018)

Moin Ihr Lieben,

vom CS II bin ich abgekommen und habe mir was eigenes gebastelt, Bilder folgen nach dem Wochenende in der Doku 
Hoffentlich hat sich die Mühe und Schimpferei über den fast abgesäbelten Finger gelohnt  Ne Spaß beiseite... 

Jetzt mal was anderes: 
Mein Filterkeller soll inetwa 5 x 2 m groß sein und tief... ja wie tief? Da mein Teich mit 30-40cm Höhe schon fast Hochteichcharakter hat, muss ich ja dementsprechend den Trommelfilter einplanen. Wenn dieser etwas höher als Wasserniveau steht, muss der Keller auch gar nicht so tief oder? Würde doch im Prinzip 1m reichen  
Dann hätte ich ca. 6m³ an Biologie zur Verfügung, reicht das bei einer Teichgröße von 45m³? 

Eine andere Frage wäre, dass ich den Filterkeller gerne am Gartenende bauen möchte und nicht direkt am Teich. Die Leitungen der BAs und des Skimmers müssten pi mal Daumen 5 bis 10m überbrücken. Schaffen die das oder kommt da zu wenig an auf Luftheberbasis? 
Der Sinn dahinter, dass der "Klotz" an Filterkeller optisch in den Hintergrund rückt und ich reintheoretisch Brunnenwasser als Spülwasser nutzen könnte.
Oder eignet sich Brunnenwasser gar nicht und soll ich besser das gereinigte Wasser als Spülwasser nutzen? 

Mal wieder Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Teich4You (23. Aug. 2018)

Der Hersteller deines Trommelfilter gibt ja an wie die Einbauhöhe sein muss.
Bei DVS PP Trommelfiltern sind es glaube ich immer 17cm. 
Und je nach Modell weißt du dann auch die restlichen Maße und kannst die Kammer dementsprechend vorbereiten.

Da du mit Luftheber arbeiten willst, würde sich da nicht ein Einhängetrommelfilter eignen?
Dann hast du eine Durchgehende Biokammer die man einfach mit 2-3 Trennwänden unterteilt.

Wie tief die Biokammer sein sollte würde ich dann einfach vom Filtermaterial abhängig machen. 
Japanmatten haben ja bestimmte Maße und bevor man die schneiden muss, würde ich eher die Kammer danach bauen.
Bei Helix spielt es da weniger die Rolle mit der Tiefe.

Nicht vergessen, das der Luftheber wahrscheinlich das Bauteil ist, was am meisten Tiefe in der Biokammer benötigt.
Für genügend Umwälzung wird man aus dem Bauch heraus geschätzt bestimmt mindestens 1,7m benötigen.

6m³ Biofilter-Volumen reichen dicke. 
Da bekommst du Unmengen an Filtermaterial unter.

Rohrleutungen von 5-10m sind sicher nicht optimal, aber machbar.

Brunnenwasser kann man sicher zum Spülen nehmen.
Da würde ich aber einen Filter setzen, der Partikel von den Sprühdüsen des TF fern hält.
Diese verstopfen gerne mal durch sowas.
Nutzt du denn Brunnenwasser für Befüllen des Teiches? 
Nicht das du dir damit irgendwas einschleppst in den Teich.
Eigentlich kann man das Wasser einfach direkt hinter dem Trommelfilter abgreifen und zum spülen nutzen. 
Wäre bei dir sicher auch einfacher, da man keine extra Leitung legen müsste.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Aug. 2018)

Den Filterkeller wollte ich ja so ungefähr wie Deinen gestalten, mit Trennwänden zwischen den Kammern  
Und den LH halt auch ohne Schacht. Es wäre nur schön, nicht ganz so tief graben zu müssen bei den Bodenverhältnissen 

Das Brunnenwasser benutze ich seit es den ersten Teich gibt. Bislang konnte ich keine erhöhten Nitratwerte feststellen, auch der Kalk- und Eisengehalt hält sich eng in Grenzen. Man kann es auch trinken; ich tu Euch ja immer noch mit Fragen bombadieren


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2018)

Mein Filterkeller ist in einigen Dingen eher suboptimal.
Mein Ex-Luftheber ist rund 175cm hoch.
Die reine Biokammer ist circa 126cm tief.
Trennwände würde ich heute komplett mauern und mit mindestens 2xDN200 die Kammern verbinden.

Aber eigentlich würde ich heute alles etwas anders machen.
Trommelfilter zum einhängen am Anfang der Kette.
Eine große Biokammer mit Japanmatten längs durchströmt.
Kleine Pumpenkammer am Ende.
2 Rohrpumpen die  in den Teich drücken.
Alles an Elektronik und Steckdosen außen in einen Extra Schrank am Filterkeller.
Noch besser ein eigenes Filterhaus wo alles im trockenen steht.
Filterkammern in der Höhe angepasst an die Japanmatten.

Was für Filtermaterial willst du verwenden?


----------



## Ida17 (24. Aug. 2018)

So vom reinen Aufbau her würde ich ihn wie Deinen gestalten, vielleicht auch mit Standrohrkammer und BAs in den Kammern. 
Als Filtermedien wollte ich Japanmatten und __ Hel-x nehmen, also ganz profan. 
Die Elektronik wollte ich auch nicht im Keller verbauen, das ist mir zu risikohaft was die Nässe angeht. 

Dein LH ist 175 cm hoch? Hm, abzüglich 30cm bin ich immer noch bei fast 150 cm... na prima


----------



## Ida17 (10. Okt. 2018)

Halli hallöchen,

die Saison geht dem Ende entgegen und Frau hat nichts besseres zu tun, als ein paar gedankliche Basteleien auf Papier zu bringen 

In meinem Teich sind ja bereits zwei BAs und zwei Rückläufe verbaut (in der Skizze lila gekennzeichnet);
jetzt möchte ich gerne noch zwei Skimmer installieren, eventuell Wandskimmer (in hellgrün ausgewiesen)? 
Der Hintergrund ist der, dass ich stark zu einem PP50 tendiere um den Teich auch entsprechend umzuwälzen.

Blöd ist nur die Position der Skimmer... In der Skizze sind Beide mit entsprechenden Rückläufen grün markiert.
Es sieht ein wenig abenteuerlich aus und es bleibt die Frage, ob es so funktioniert.

Die Skimmer sind sogar entgegen der eigentlichen Windrichtung geplant, da

1. der Luftsprudler am Teichkopf bleiben soll und alles wegspült, was dort landet.
2. die Rohre dann zusammen mit den bereits vorhandenen in einer Bahn verlegt werden können (siehe Pfeile für Zu- und Abläufe) 

Die bereits verbauten Rohre liegen ca. 40cm unter der Grasnarbe, wenn ich diese aber zum Filterkeller mit Steigung führen möchte, werden sie ja zwangsläufig etwas höher liegen. Die Winter sind im Ruhrgebiet nicht sonderlich stark, aber Dauerfrost von -15°C ist durchaus möglich. 
Da lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich schon die Rohre zu isolieren oder? Der TF soll im Winter gedrosselt durchlaufen, also Bewegung wird da sein, aber wie mache ich das am besten ohne Zugschieber?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2018)

Wandskimmer sind schon toll- man muß sich nur etwas für den Winterbetrieb einfallen lassen.
Bei den klassischen Rohrskimmern ist es einfacher..da kann nix passieren.
Ein (Rohr)skimmer reicht doch..

Wenn ihr es schafft mit den Rückläufen eine Kreisströmung zu erzeugen, ist die Skimmerposition in Windrichtung nicht soooo zwingend.

Du kannst die Rohre auch oben mit einer Styrodurplatte etwas dämmen....kann ggf etwas helfen.
Habe ich an einem Rücklaufrohr auch so gemacht.
Im Winterbetrieb lasse ich alle Saugstellen offen und der LH läuft mit einer kleinen Membranpumpe Thomas AP 60/80 durch.
Ich teste auch mal eine etwas kleinere Thomas AP60 ..

Dann friert nix ein.

Zugschieber benötigt man also nicht...für den Winterbetrieb. Nur mal für Wartungszwecke eventuell- da gehen aber auch andere Lösungen- Flexkappe Standrohre...etc.

PP50.. hier ggf.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Ida17 (10. Okt. 2018)

Auf die Anzeige habe ich schon mehrmals geschielt, nur leider habe ich gerade kein Kapital für einen TF 

Dass ich zwei Skimmer einbauen möchte liegt daran, dass ich somit ungefähr an die Unwälzrate von 45 Kubik käme.
Ich habe mich total verschätzt, was den Füllstand anging und bin da von 25 bis 30 Kubik allenfalls ausgegangen.
Darum nur 2 BAs... ein dritter ware besser gewesen 

Also Wandskimmer eher nicht, weil nicht frostbeständig? Schade... na gut, dann gehen natürlich auch Rohrskimmer. 
Die Isolierung hab ich in Deiner Baudoku gesehen, ist auf jeden Fall einfacher als jedem Rohr ein Mäntelchen zu verpassen. 

Welche Membranpumpe wäre denn am besten geeignet für einen LH im Sommerbetrieb?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2018)

Bei 3 Saugstellen geht eine Thomas AP60/80...
Guck mal in den Bautröt von Semperit (der Verkäufer des PP 50) rein.
Da kannst Du viel abgucken.
Er hat ja auch einen Wandskimmer und verschließt diesen glaub ich im Winter.
Dann steht da aber immernoch Wasser im Rohr..zacky hat ggf.

Habt ihr an den BA damals KG 125 angeschlossen?
Wenn nicht, dann geht jetzt in Richtung Filter mit den Rohren in KG 125 weiter.

Macht Euch nicht verrückt...ihr habt ja wenigstens vorausschauend 2 BA eingebaut!!!like
Und wenn ihr jetzt 45m³ Teichvolumen habt und "nur 2 BA" und 1 Skimmer..passt das schon.
Gehen eben nur 30m³/ h durch (oder vielleicht doch etwas mehr)

Wenn das Angebot mit dem PP 50 noch aktiv und das günstig ist, würde ich versuchen mir den per Anzahlung ggf. zu reservieren...
Der hat vier Eingänge. passt ja...
Ausgänge müsst ihr sehen...wie man dort großzügig zum LH wegeht.
Ideal wäre am Boden einen Ablauf nachzurüsten (Schweißen- mir hat mal eine Fachfirma südlich Berliner Rand geholfen
http://www.ks-kunststoffbau.de/ )
Wenn ihr den TF abholt....und Sightseeing Berlin macht, könnt ihr fast da vorbeifahren...


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Am BA und an den Rückläufen sind KG 110, wenn das funktioniert, gehe ich mit 125er zum Filter weiter. 

Naja vorausschauend hätte ich einen BA mehr einbauen sollen  ich bin ehrlich gesagt verunsichert, denn einerseits wird die Meinung gepflegt 1x die Stunde umwälzen ist bei Koi-Besatz am sinnvollsten, andererseits sollen 1 1/2 oder 2x die Stunde auch vollkommen reichen.
Tja wie gehe ich da vor? Luft nach oben ist immer gut, denn mit dem PP35 verliere ich die Möglichkeit 10m³ mehr umzuwälzen. Der PP50 hat da mehr "Anbaufläche".

Auch wenn das ein tolles Angebot ist, nach Berlin ist es mir leider zu weit zu fahren. Aber mal sehen was sonst noch so im Flohmarkt auftaucht, noch ist es ja ein bisschen hin mit der Filterkellerausgrabung


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

leider bin ich hier nicht wirklich auf dem laufenden, ich glaube aber du hattest anfänglich mal alles hergerichtet, damit du zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, über Schwerkraft filtern kannst?
Aktuell gepumpt und kleinerer Filter .. ?

Mit nem PP 35 brauchst du da gar nicht erst anfangen! Min. zum PP 50, besser 65 greifen.
Diese bewegen sich ja alle nur ein paar hundert Euro entfernt voneinander. Dann lieber noch etwas warten, aber vernünftig machen. Hinterher rumbasteln kommt immer teurer!

Finde es sehr wichtig mal Reserven zu haben, z.B. bei Algen usw.
Da spülen sich die kleinen tot ..

BA geht ja anscheinend nicht mehr, zwei Stück sind ja bereits vorhanden.
Geplant sind noch 2 Skimmer! 

Geht eventuell noch ein MA? oder einfach noch einen dritten Skimmer einplanen, um auf deine geplante Umwälzung zu kommen.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Danke Fabian für Dein Feedback,

das dachte ich mir eben auch, besser lieber eine großzügige Reserve haben, als hinterher einen TF der sich den Wolf trommelt. 
Zurzeit sind zwei BAs und zwei Rückläufe vorhanden, zwei Skimmer zu installieren plus zwei weitere Rückläufe wären also nicht das Problem. 
Die zwei Skimmer wären am besten an einer Längsseite positioniert und am Kopfende, da wo sich durch die Pflanzzone immer mal wieder Blütenstaub, Blätter etc. absetzen.

Was ist ein MA?


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Was ist ein MA


MA = Mittelablauf.
Wird bei einigen für "nur Winterbetrieb" genutzt damit die Temperatur am Boden nicht zu stark abfallen


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2018)

Genau, oder du ziehst einfach den Skimmer ab, schon hast du einen MA (Mittelwasserablauf) 
So oder mit einem zusätzlichen Skimmer, kommst du halt an deine gewünschte Umwälzrate ran.

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Biofilter aus? Schon was in Planung oder eine Idee ?




Ida17 schrieb:


> das dachte ich mir eben auch, besser lieber eine großzügige Reserve haben, als hinterher einen TF der sich den Wolf trommelt.



Richtig! Lieber einmal vernünftig und lieber etwas warten, als hinterher Stress und Ärger und rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Mittelwasserbalauf, was ein schönes Wort  
Der könnte aber auch theoretisch am Rand gesetzt sein oder muss der freistehend mittig gesetzt werden?  

Also 2 BA + 2 Skimmer, ergibt im Schnitt rund 36m³ und ein zusätzliche Skimmer/MA würde noch mal 8m³ draufsetzen... dann wären wir ja gut bei dem vorhandenen Teichvolumen. Zur Bio ist mir bislang nur das System von Florian eingefallen, also Matten und __ Hel-x. Dazu müsste allerdings der ganze Filterkeller entweder so aus Dichtschlämmen abgedichtet oder Folie verschweißt werden. So ganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden damit, aber mir sind auch zu wenig Alternativen bekannt.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2018)

Am Rand natürlich, ungefähr so, wie deine Rückläufe in den Teich .. 

Oder du verwendest mein System: TF + PE Biologie, dahinter ne vernünftige trocken aufgestellte Pumpe.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Dein System finde ich super, allerdings müsste ich dann auch auf den Luftheber verzichten oder?


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2018)

Achso, du planst mit Luftheber! 
Dann musst du die Fraktion Luftheber fragen, ob dies möglich ist ..


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Schade, weil ich gerne bei dem Prinzip bleiben möchte.
An die Luftheberfraktion die hier (schon verzweifelt) mitliest, was für schöne Bio-Möglichkeiten gibt es denn nach einem TF?


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2018)

...möglich ist vieles...zeigt sich ja auch bei vielen anderen Teichen mit Luftheber...

Ein PP50 oder auch 65 bietet doch mehr als genug Fläche um einen soften Durchfluss zu ermöglichen. Wenn am Ende nur 4 x 110 im Filter bzw. am Vorfilter ankommen, ist der PP50 doch genau richtig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Rückläufe vom TF sind nun entscheidend und müssen genug Durchfluss erlauben, ohne große Pegeldifferenzen zu erzeugen. Der Luftheber steht dann zwischen TF und Bio und auch hier sollten die Verbindungen groß genug sein. Solange keine echte Förderhöhe erzeugt werden muss, sollte doch alles passen. Rückläufe und Querverbindungen müssen zueinander passen. 

Einzig der Schacht für den Luftheber muss versenkt werden. Als Biobehälter geht auch das Eine oder Andere. Speziell angefertigte Kunststoffbehälter oder genauerte Becken mit Folie und Kammertrennwänden um verschiedenen Medien einen Platz zu geben.

Selbst wenn das mit dem Luftheber später nicht so wird, wie erwartet...baut man diesen aus und setzt eine einfache Pumpe stattdessen oder am Ende der Filtertsrecke ein. Man muss es nur vorher einplanen und in die Konstruktionen mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2018)

Es ist für die "Bio" unwichtig, mit welcher Pumpenvariante die Filteranlage betrieben wird.

Es ist nur effektiver den LH nach dem TF und vor der Bio zu haben. So kommt gleich das "belüftete Wasser" in der Bio an.
Die Menge, Größe der "Biobteilung" richtet sich nach der zukünftigen Besatzmenge/ Futtereintrag.
Danach richtet sich die benötigte "Besiedelungsfläche"...jetzt kann Mann oder Frau entscheiden, auf welchem Bioträger man setzt.
Hel- X 13+ wäre meiner Meinung nach ein gute Wahl.
Wenn Du auf einen vollen Koiteich setzt....wäre eine Biokammer mit ca. 1,5m³ Volumen und ca. 600l 13+er __ Hel-X bewegt später ggf. als Bio ganz nett...
Irgendwo ..geistert in meinem LH Tröt mal die Überlegung zur benötigten Oberfläche je nach Futtermenge umher....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-21
Irgendwas von 300...400m² Fläche pro kg Futter kam bei meinen "Recherchen" raus.

Selbst eine Motorpumpe finde ich nach TF und vor der dann extra belüfteten Bio besser.....man kann in der Bio eine höhere Einströmgeschwindigkeit/ Hel-X Bewegung durch den einen direkten tangentialen Pumpeneinlauf erreichen....und die Pumpe bekommt kein "Blubberwasser" ab, was ggf. Kavitationseffekte/ Schäden eher hervorrufen kann.
--------
Deine 2 BA sind ja jetzt fix....
Dazu 1 Skimmer...wenn Du magst, bau gegenüber einen 2. Skimmer ein...
Rohrskimmer mit dem senkrechten Stück Rohr kann man im Winterbetrieb abziehen....das wäre dann der MWA.

Der PP50 wäre doch ganz nett...
LH läuft..selbst bei mir mit Verrohrungsfehlern und schon 10cm Pegeldiff. am TF Einlauf...zur vollsten Zufriedenheit wartungsarm und ausfallsicher.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2018)

Das die Bakterien im Filter einen extra Sauerstoffeintrag brauchen habe ich bereits widerlegt.
Mein Filter war und ist 2018 komplett ohne Belüftung.
10 Japanmatten und 100-150l (Menge vergessen) schlecht angeströmtes statisches Helix haben bis zu 400 + x Gramm Futter täglich verarbeitet.

Die Sauerstoffmengen die die Bakterien benötigen sind so gering, dass das aus dem Teich zuströmende Wasser genug mitbringt.
Belüftet habe ich durch starke Oberflächenbewegung im Teich.
Zu Einen durch einen der Rückläufe und zum anderen einen Belüfterring im Teich.

Wer das nicht mag, kann natürlich auch im Filter belüften.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2018)

Florian, es mag ja sein, daß Dein Biofilter ohne Belüftung an Deinem Teich für Dich funktioniert.
Es gab aber schon Teichler, die vor und hinter der belüfteten Biokammer den Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen haben.....
und dabei verzweifelt feststellten, daß die Bio sehr viel "Sauerstoff" verbraucht....benötigt.
Der Einbau eines LH vor der Biokammer ist relativ unschädlich.....

Florian:
Wieviel Oberfläche hat denn Deine gesamte Biokammer mit __ Hel-X und Matten im Angebot für die 400gr Futtereinwurf?
Passt das zu der groben Richtlinie mit 300...400m"/ kg Futter?


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2018)

Meine Bio wird zusätzlich zum Luftheber auch nochmal separat belüftet und ich finde das Ergebnis im Vergleich zu den vorherig gemachten Erfahrungen schon besser. Ich belüfte dafür halt nicht unbedingt im Teich.

PS: 400 Gramm Futter am Tag finde ich viel und bei deinem mir bekannten Besatz irgendwie sehr viel.  ...aber das soll jetzt nicht Thema hier sein, sondern ein Teichbau-Thread von Ida


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe sicherlich keine besonderen Nitrifikanten die besonders wenig Sauerstoff benötigen. Macht euch doch mal klar das durch eine Biokammer wie meine rund 30.000 Liter die Stunde bewegt werden. Es wird also jede Minute 500 Liter neues Wasser aus dem Teich hinein geleitet welches mit frischen Sauerstoff angereichert wurde.

Jeder der am Ende seiner Bio für Koi kritische Sauerstoffwerte gemessen hat, sollte sich mal fragen ob die Werte nicht auch im Teich kritisch sind. Aber wenn die Koi anfangen zu sterben, dann haben die Bakterien noch lange kein Problem. Deren Bedarf ist im Vergleich winzig. 

Finde es schade Thorsten das du dich da wieder nur auf hören-sagen berufst. Ich habe es in der Praxis getestet und kenne tatsächlich einen weiteren Teich wo nur im Teich selbst belüftet wird.

Und selbst wenn 1-2g/l Sauerstoff im Filter verloren gehen so mischt sich das wieder in den Teich eintretende Wasser sofort mit dem Teichwasser. Es gibt daher keine Todeszone am Auslauf oder ähnliches falls der Gedanke bestand.

Zu Zackys Anmerkung kann ich sagen das 400g Futter bei meinem Bestand circa 1,16% ausmachen. Also völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Im Groben wird der Filter etwa 5 x 2 m Fläche aufweisen und inetwa 150 - 170cm tief sein, der LH soll ohne Schacht verbaut werden. 
Da ist also genug Platz für die Bio, die ich ebenfalls großzügig gestalten möchte, nur noch nicht weiß mit welchen Mitteln.

Momentan sind es 19 Koi auf 45.000l und viel mehr wird nicht hinzukommen, ich muss mir doch noch alle Namen merken können  

Der PP50 wird dann wohl das Rennen gewinnen mit 4 (evt. 5) Zuläufen. Vom Filterkeller selbst gehen dann auch 4 Abläufe weg oder sollten es mehr sein? Irgendwo hatte ich da was gelesen...  je mehr man sich durchliest, desto weniger weiß man manchmal im Nachhinein  
Wichtig ist in dem Zusammenhang nur, dass nicht der ganze Garten unterrohrt wird, sondern ich die schon vorhandenen Rohrbahnen benutzen kann. 

Thorsten: meinst Du mit Pegeldifferenz den Höhenunterschied der Rohre vom Teich zum TF?


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2018)

Nein.
Damit meine ich die unterschiedlichen Wasserpegel in den Filterkammern, welche man ja so gering wie möglich halten sollte...

Und da hab ich Mist gebaut bei den 6 Saugleitungen...3x  110 in 1x 125 geführt und das 2mal...

Rückläufe da kann man diese genauso in Querschnitt und Anzahl dimensionieren wie die Saugleitungen um bei der gepumpten Biokammer nicht zuviel aufzustauen...oder ein paar Rohre weniger und dafür dickere...


----------



## Ida17 (17. Okt. 2018)

Noch zwei Zuläufe zu bauen ist ja nicht das Problem, dann werden sowohl die Zu- als auch Abläufe in KG 125 gelegt und fertig ist der ganze Quatsch  
Vom LH würde ich in die Biokammer mit einem großen Rohr, KG 200 z.B. durchgehen, das würde genügen?


----------



## Zacky (17. Okt. 2018)

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du die Bodenabläufe und die Skimmerleitungen gleich auf DN 125 machen, jedoch sind die Standard-TF nicht darauf ausgelegt, so dass spätestens kurz vor dem Einlauf in den TF auf DN 110 reduziert werden müsste. Ob dies dann eine "Flowbremse" darstellen kann, weiß ich nicht 100%ig.

Die Rückläufe zum Teich in DN 125 machen, sollte schon Sinn machen, alternativ entsprechend der Umwälzrate rechne ich derzeit nur mit 8000 Liter (in Schwerkraft ohne große Überstauung) je DN 110. Entsprechend kann man sich das grob ausrechnen.

Die Verbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke halte ich für ebenso wichtig und finde DN 200 für 30-40tsd Umwälzung zu klein. 2 x DN 200 oder 3 x DN 160 halte ich für sinnvoller. Man bedenke, dass auch die Filtermedienmenge und Dichte zu einer gewissen Flowbremse werden. (Das Alles nur mit Blick auf die Luftheberanlage.)

EIn Luftheber ohne Schacht braucht auch relativ viel Platz, so dass es sich kaum unterscheidet. Allerdings ist es einfacher einen Schacht (mit Schachtboden) mit entsprechenden Rohranschlüssen zu versehen, als einen Luftheber ohne Schacht, da auch vom TF zum Luftheber große bzw. eine ausreichende Anzahl an Leitungen vorhanden sein sollten.

Für den Filteraufbau gibt es ja mehr oder weniger nur zwei Varianten...entweder gemauert und ausgekleidet oder aus Kunststoffbehältern zusammengestellt. Hier könnte man noch schauen, ob IBC ausreichend Platz (für die Anschlüsse) bieten oder ob man gebrauchte Weinbütten oder halt Kunststoff-Sonderanfertigungen nutzt. Angefertigte Kunststoffbehälter sind sicherlich die teuerste Variante.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2018)

Wenn du für z.B. 2 BA und 2 Skimmer einen LH in KG160 oder 200 baust, geht natürlich im kurzen waagerechten Teil in Richtung Biokammer ein KG200.
Ebenfalls ist ein T-Stück 87° mit senkrechtem Abgang nach oben am waagerechten Teil möglich.
Guck mal hier- da ist eigentlich vieles der "Technik" schon gut erklärt und auch wie Semperit die Biokammer mit PVC Folie an die Rohre anschließt...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/page-3
Entlüfterabzweig als Abschäumer habe ich auch- allerdings ungünstiger in der Biokammer erst auf dem KG 200 Auslauf aufgesteckt.
Sieh meinen LH Tröt.#
Zacky hat so etwas auch in seinem Umbautröt konstruiert- dazu Biotönnchen in Eigenbau etc..

Wenn Du nur eine __ Hel-X Kammer baust, wo der LH reinpustet, dann hast Du ja keine weiteren Kammerverbindungen...und nur noch die abgehenden Rückläufe (mit Gitter)  in Richtung Teich.

Bei weiteren Kammern so großzügig wie möglich....kann nicht schaden


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, kannst Du die Bodenabläufe und die Skimmerleitungen gleich auf DN 125 machen, jedoch sind die Standard-TF nicht darauf ausgelegt, so dass spätestens kurz vor dem Einlauf in den TF auf DN 110 reduziert werden müsste. Ob dies dann eine "Flowbremse" darstellen kann, weiß ich nicht 100%ig.



Sowas würde ich bei einem vernünftigen Händler ansprechen, wo auch eine größere Marge von DVS abnimmt..
Sollte machbar sein, Eingänge in 125 zu bekommen. 

Ablauf kann ich mir ja schließlich auch raussuchen, ich habe hier z.B. DN 200 gewählt.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2018)

Du kannst auch mit KG125 Saugleitungen (Reinigungsabzweig vorher einbauen in Richtung Teich!!) fast direkt an die 4 TF- Eingänge mit 110mm ran. Es gibt dafür sicher ein paar Lösungen (Red-Stück KG 110Muffe/ 125Rohr und Flexmuffe für KG125).
Der hydraulische Gesamtwiderstand der Saugleitungen ist dann immer noch etwas vorteilhafter als mit KG110, was wiederum weniger Pegelabsenkung in der TF Einlaufkammer bedeutet (und hinterher mehr Siebfläche im Wasser, weniger Förderhöhe am LH etc.)

Falls Du einen günstigen gebrauchten PP kaufst, kann eigentlich jeder Kunststoffschlosser z.B. am Boden (was vorteilhaft ist) einen Abgang in 200mm oder 250mm einbauen. (bei PP würde ich das sogar noch mit einem Leister Triac Schweißgerät dicht hinbekommen, Profi für 1 Kiste Bier mit einem Extruder Schweißgerät ist aber natürlich immer besser...).
Guck mal bei teich4you seinem Bautröt rein..


----------



## Teich4You (18. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe den Abgang am Boden, aber vom Hersteller anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Okt. 2018)

Sollte nicht gerade ein unschlagbar tolles Angebot über einen gebrauchten PP vorliegen, würde ich die Zuläufe/Bodenablauf den entsprechenden Vorstellungen anfertigen lassen. Ich kenne leider keinen der so etwas macht, von daher bin ich wohl am besten beim Händler selbst aufgehoben  

Wie habt Ihr eigentlich die Rohre eingebettet? Sand drunter und drüber, Erde drauf, Rasensamen drauf und fertig?


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2018)

Gebraucht sind die PP rar....mir ist nur ein Angebot hier bekannt..vielleicht weitere  Kleinanzeigen...etc..
Der Anbieter hier im Forum des PP50  -semperit-  wohnt ca. 25km von der von mir genannten Kunststoffschlosserei weg....
Kunststoffschlossereien, Schweißer etc. gibt es aber üebrall.
Bei Neukauf bestellt man gleich fertig nach Wunsch.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Feb. 2019)

Moin allerseits,

Zeit wieder für ein Update meiner bisherigen Planungen 

1. Neue Innenhälterung steht und erwartet am 7.3. drei neue Koi, zwei Karashi und den Ai Goromo. 
Ich habe mich dieses Mal doch für den Intex Pool entschieden, aus Platzgründen sind es allerdings nur die knapp 1.700l geworden. 
Schade, dass es diese Pools nicht in mit mehr Höhe gibt, das wäre ja nicht so tragisch  
Aber gut, so lange sollen die neuen Koi ja nicht drin verweilen. Sobald der Brunnen wieder einsatzbereit ist starte ich den großen Wasserwechsel mit ca. 2/3 Teichvolumen und hole den angesammelten Modder via Teichsauger heraus. Vielleicht installiere ich auch da schon die Skimmer, mal schauen... 
2. Der Filterkeller befindet sich noch immer in der Planungsphase und weil es so einen Spaß macht diesen auf Papier und in die Ablage P zu verfrachten 
habe ich das Konzept noch mal überdacht und möchte es ähnlich wie Fabian, @Alfii147, angehen. 
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kann ich definitiv nicht mehr den Spaten bei dem knüppelharten Boden schwingen und Betonklötze/Schalsteine durch die Gegend schleppen. 
Daher nun die Überlegung mit Sandwichplatten einen sauberen und vor allem trockenen Filterkeller am Gartenende zu bauen, der ca. 40 - 50 cm in die Höhe ragen wird. 
Am TF werden 1 bis 2 Biobehälter, max. 1,50m hoch, gefüllt mit Japanmatten und __ Hel-x angeschlossen und sollten als Bio ausreichen.

Betrieben wird das ganze weiterhin in Schwerkraft, doch wahrscheinlich ohne LH. Ein LH mit Schacht kommt nicht in Frage und einer ohne wird mir vermutlich zu viel Platz im Keller wegnehmen.


----------



## Ida17 (18. März 2019)

Moin,

so, damit Ihr mal wieder was zu gucken habt gibt es paar Bilder (leider nicht ganz scharf) von der Innenhälterung mit Insassen 
Der Karashi ist super verfressen und so langsam gewöhnt er sich daran, dass ich ihm nichts Böses möchte sondern lecker Futter dabei habe 
Gefüttert wird ein Mischung aus Al-Ko-Te Profi Mix und Saito Professional, da ich gerne vom ersteren auf Saito umsteigen möchte. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Profi-Mix nicht so dolle ankommt.

Im Westen (Teich) nichts neues, wie man so schön sagt. Da hoffe ich jetzt auch auf besseres Wetter, um am Teich zu werkeln. 
Schön ist, dass die Pflanzen langsam in die Gänge kommen und offenbar den Winter überlebt haben. 

So, ich sag mal bis denne und schönen Wochenstart Euch allen! 

           


PS: Bilder sind von mir, sind auch meine Koi, möchte jemand die Rechnung sehen?! 
Das wäre ja der Hammer, wenn jemand Fremdes bei mir im Keller stehen würde und die Fische knippst!  


PPS: Den musste ich jetzt loswerden...


----------



## krallowa (25. März 2019)

Moin Ida,

hast du die Pumpe ohne Vorfilter oder ähnliches im Becken liegen?
Ich hätte Angst das mir da mal ein Fisch quer davor schwimmt und sich durch den Sog ein paar Schuppen abreißt.
Halt mal deine Hand im Betrieb davor, man unterschätzt die Saugleistung.
Wäre schade um deine Fische.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (25. März 2019)

Moin Ralf,

vor dem Einsaugstutzen ist ein Drahtkorb dran, so dass sich die Fische nicht verletzen können.  
Die Pumpe ist angeschlossen an einen Druckfilter, sieht man nur nicht auf dem Bild


----------



## krallowa (25. März 2019)

Ok,
hab ich mir bei dir aber eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen können, das du deine Fische in Gefahr bringst.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (26. März 2019)

Moin,

ne alles gut, Deine Frage ist doch durchaus berechtigt


----------



## Ida17 (26. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich melde mich mal zurück, um das Thema Filterung wieder in Gang zu bringen.

Die Idee von einem Filterkeller habe ich verworfen, stattdessen möchte ich die Teichfilterung über "Halbschwerkraft" laufen lassen.
Es war genügend Zeit zum Planen und Überlegen vorhanden, doch wie es eben so ist, ändern sich die Dinge in der Realtität.

Um aber nicht gänzlich auf die bereits verbauten Bodenabläufe bzw. Zuläufe zu verzichten, überlege ich eine Pumpenkammer an einen dieser anzuschließen, um von dort aus in den Filter mit möglichst geringer Förderhöhe und Widerstand zu pumpen.
Angedacht ist nun ein EBF inklusive Biologie anstelle eines Trommelfilters, der oberirdisch aufgestellt wird und bspw. von einer Flowfriend oder Oase Titanium gespeist wird. Ich möchte den Teich nicht einmal in der Stunde durch den Filter jagen, sondern bei der aktuellen Energiepreisentwicklung so effizient wie möglich das Hobby weiter betreiben. Was nicht heißt, dass da lediglich ein paar 100 Liter die Stunde über das Band geschickt werden sollen, aber eben auch nicht unnötig Strom verbraucht wird.
Ihr kennt meinen Teich von den Bildern her, ich habe weder einen Überbesatz, noch ist es ein reiner Koipool ohne Pflanzen und meine Koi werden auch nicht täglich mit einer erheblichen Menge gefüttert.

Die Frage ist natürlich ob nur eine Pumpe oder jeweils eine für einen BA und über den Teichrand zurück in einem entsprechenden Rohr der Rücklauf installiert werden soll.
Die BA-Leitungen liegen natürlich nicht da wo sie eigentlich hätten sein sollen, nämlich in Aufstellnähe zum Filter, das habe ich beim Teichbau völlig vernachlässigt.
Da wäre zu klären, ob das dann mit der Pumpenkammer überhaupt geht oder die Leitung einfach zu lang wird bei mehreren Metern Rohr.
Die Flowfriend Junior hat natürlich eine hervorragende Energiebilanz, als nicht selbstansaugende Pumpe dürfte diese aber mit einer Pumpenkammer zu betreiben sein, da aus meinem Verständnis her, das Wasser über die BA ja in Schwerkraft zu der Pumpe läuft?

Was meint Ihr zu dem Vorhaben? Habe ich einen entscheidenden Punkt vergessen?


----------



## PeBo (26. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Ida, meinen Teich betreibe ich auch in Halbschwerkraft.

Dabei sind bis auf die Größe des Teiches die Ausgangsvoraussetzungen ähnlich. Der Teich ist ebenfalls kein reiner Koipool, sondern ein Teich mit reichlich Pflanzenbewuchs und moderatem Koibesatz. Mein Filterstandort ist auch einige Meter von der Pumpenkammer entfernt.
Natürlich kannst du deine Pumpe direkt in die Pumpenkammer hängen, dafür ist diese ja da. Für die Leitungen, beziehungsweise Rohre zu deinem Filter würde ich wegen der Reibungs- und damit auch Energieverluste auf einen möglichst großen Querschnitt setzen.
Trotz der Verluste durch dieses Hochpumpen auf Filterhöhe würde ich das heute immer noch in Halbschwerkraft machen. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es da auch einige Vorteile:


Ich kann meinen Filter für den Winterbetrieb komplett entleeren, säubern und stilllegen. Somit kann ich im Winter (immerhin rund fünf Monate) meine Pumpe ausschalten. Dann sieht die Energiebilanz gegenüber einer Schwerkraftanlage schon wieder ganz anders aus, da diese durchlaufen muss. Im Winter läuft bei mir nur der Eisfreihalter mit ganz wenig Stromverbrauch.
Trotzdem habe ich den Vorteil des Bodenablaufs, ohne auf Pumpe und Schlauch im Teich blicken zu müssen.
Meinen Filter kann ich bequem oberirdisch erreichen und gegebenenfalls säubern ohne in einen engen Filterkeller zu steigen. Man wird nicht jünger.
Eine Schwerkraftanlage die ganzjährig durchströmt werden muss, damit diese nicht einfriert (im Winter gedrosselt), hat den Nachteil, dass sich keine Schichtung im Teich einstellt. Somit habe ich entweder einen enormen Aufwand in Isolation des Filters und des Teiches (eventuell abgedeckt), oder ich muss in einem strengen Winter mit einem riesigen Energieaufwand zuheizen. Bei mir stellt sich eine Temperaturschichtung im Teich ein und die Eisschicht wirkt als Isolationsschicht. Also ich möchte im Winter nicht auf eine Abdeckung blicken.
Meine Pumpe liegt nur auf einer Tiefe von rund 60cm in der Pumpenkammer. Durch den Bodenablauf saugt sie trotzdem das Wasser von der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. Selbst wenn alle Sicherheitsmechanismen versagen sollten, kann mein Teich niemals vollständig leergepumpt werden. Bei 60cm Wasserverlust liegt die Pumpe trocken.

Aus diesen Gründen finde ich Halbschwerkraft ideal und würde wieder so bauen.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Umbau!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (28. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Peter,

danke für Dein Feedback.


PeBo schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe liegt nur auf einer Tiefe von rund 60cm in der Pumpenkammer. Durch den Bodenablauf saugt sie trotzdem das Wasser von der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. Selbst wenn alle Sicherheitsmechanismen versagen sollten, kann mein Teich niemals vollständig leergepumpt werden. Bei 60cm Wasserverlust liegt die Pumpe trocken.


Da steige ich jetzt nicht ganz dahinter, Deine Pumpe ist doch am BA angeschlossen und dieser liegt an der tiefsten Stelle. Warum kann die Pumpe den Teich nicht leerlaufen lassen?

Bei mir wäre das System so aufgebaut, dass der BA (oder beide) mit einem DN110 Rohr in die Pumpenkammer mündet, hier wäre eine Überbrückung von wenigstens 5m vorhanden, und von dort aus direkt in den EBF über eine Pumpe pumpt. Mein Teich liegt wesentlich höher als die Rasenkante, der Wasserspiegel bewegt sich etwa 30cm über Erdniveau. Die Zuleitung kann problemlos unter dem Rasen im frostsicheren Bereich verlaufen, nur wird dann vermutlich die Abschaltung im Winter notwendig, da die Pumpenkammer ja oberirdisch liegt.


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2022)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Da steige ich jetzt nicht ganz dahinter, Deine Pumpe ist doch am BA angeschlossen und dieser liegt an der tiefsten Stelle. Warum kann die Pumpe den Teich nicht leerlaufen lassen?


Hallo Ida, das liegt am Prinzip der kommunizierenden Gefäße. Demnach ist in miteinander verbundenen Gefäßen der Wasserstand immer gleich hoch. Kann er in einem Gefäß nicht mehr weiter absinken (Pumpenkammer), dann geht auch nichts mehr aus dem Teich.
Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (28. Sep. 2022)

Danke Hans-Christian, jetzt hab ich auch ein Bild vor Augen und die Sache ist klar 

So, auf die Schnelle einmal ein Bild mit grober Skizzierung.
Hier war der Teich noch im Rohbau und man kann ganz gut die BA-Leitungen und auch ihre Zuläufe (der zweite liegt am unteren Bildrand) erkennen. So versetzt würde ich nicht noch mal bauen, aber so ist es jetzt und damit muss ich arbeiten.

Es ist so, dass auf der Seite wo der EBF stehen kann so viele Teichpflanzen wachsen, dass dieser gut verdeckt wird und man nicht ständig draufgucken muss. Das ist der Vorteil, der Nachteil ist, dass wenn ich die BAs nutzen möchte, die Zuleitung relativ lang ist.


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2022)

Der Aufbauplan sieht ja schon sehr gut aus!   
Da ich selbst kein Schwerkraftsystem nutze, kann ich mangels Erfahrung wenig konstruktiv dazu beitragen.
Aber eines fällt mir auf: Laut vielen Usern hier beläuft sich die maximale Wasserdurchflussrate für ein 110er Rohr in Schwerkraft (ohne zu großem Stufeneffekt) bei 8000l/h. Sind die Rohrleitungen - wie bei dir - länger, wird vermutlich auch diese Durchflussrate sinken. 
Zwei 110er BAs mit langen Rohrleitungen schaffen also kaum 15.000l/h. Da hilft auch keine zweite Pumpe in der Pumpenkammer. Der Aushub sieht mir nach mindestens 50.000l oder mehr aus. Real wirst du den Teich also maximal alle 4 Stunden einmal umwälzen können. Da musst du dir Überlegen, ob du (und deine Koi) mit dieser Beschränkung leben kannst.

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (28. Sep. 2022)

Richtig, der Teich fasst rund 50m³, ist moderat besetzt und mit einer großen Pflanzenzone, die jetzt wirklich ausgemistet werden muss, bevor ich bald kein Wasser mehr sehen kann.

Ja, das ist mir bewusst, dass ich mit dieser Aufstellart nicht wirklich viel an Umwälzung erzielen kann. Die Pumpe direkt im Teich statt in der Pumpenkammer zu versenken und auf vollem Flow zu fahren klappt alleine vom Rohrdurchmesser nicht, egal welche Pumpe man da wählt. Da es sich auch um einen Schwimmteich handelt kommt diese Option aber eh nicht mehr in Betracht. 
Ein klassischer Filterkeller ausgerichtet auf das Teichvolumen ist natürlich besser, allerdings habe ich mich aufgrund des Bauaufwandes dagegen entschieden.


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2022)

jetzt checke ich es erst... das ist kein Teichneubau, sondern du sprichst von deinem bestehenden Teich! Der Aufbauplan ist von früher. Da habe ich wiedermal nicht weit genug zurück im Thread gelesen. Sorry!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2022)

Moin,

den Querschnitt des Rohres zu vergrößern bringt vermutlich auch nicht viel oder? Statt 110er auf 125er bspw?
Die BA-Leitungen sind bis zur Rasenkante mit DN110 ausgestattet, die nächsten Meter dann auf DN125 oder noch größer zu erweitern wird wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn machen, richtig?
Anstelle einer Flowfriend Pumpe könnte man sicherlich auch 2 Aquaforte DM 22.000 S (oder eine davon und ich nutze meine "alte" DM Vario 20.000 weiter) reinhängen, um zumindest mehr als 10m³ am Filter ankommen zu lassen.
Das sind alles nur Überlegungen die mir gerade durch den Kopf gehen, denn zwei Flowfriend Pumpen sind schon eine Hausnummer für sich, anstelle von einer Aquaforte. Stromsparender wird es mit Sicherheit nicht, das ist mir schon klar, aber mit Aquaforte bin ich bislang auch sehr zufrieden (sieht man mal davon ab, dass Ersatzteile sehr schwer oder gar nicht zu bekommen sind).

Edit: Auf Aquaforte statt auf Flowfriend zu setzen ist nur für den Fall einer zweiten Pumpe in der Pumpenkammer gedacht.


----------



## PeBo (5. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Ida,
ich würde die Pumpenkammer (sitzt ja unterirdisch) an die Stelle setzen, wo jetzt deine Rohre „bis zur Rasenkante“ enden.
Dann hast du nur kurze Wege, auf dem das Wasser sich in Schwerkraft bewegen muss.
Wenn du dann auf der Druckseite der Pumpen in DN110 gehst, kannst du da auch  problemlos 40.000 l/h durchpumpen.

Bei Halbschwerkraft ist es auch kein Problem, wenn das Wasser während des Betriebs in der Pumpenkammer um 20cm absinkt, so dass du auch am Bodenablauf über 110er Rohre natürlich wesentlich mehr als die immer wieder genannten 10.000 Liter ziehen kannst.

Die Empfehlung 10.000 l/h ist eher auf reine Schwerkraftanlagen bezogen. Da ist es halt wichtig keine großen Niveauunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Filterstufen und dem Teich zu bekommen. Bei Halbschwerkraft ist das ja nicht so wichtig.

Gruß Peter


----------

